# Una notte e via?



## confusa (13 Giugno 2011)

si può pensare di voler passare una notte di sesso con un altro? 

non voglio sentirmi dire che sia giusto farlo o quanto sia immorale tradire ne tanto meno che se voglio un altro dovrei chiudere la mia storia

vorrei solo sapere se a qualcuno/a è capitato:
Avete mai desiderato passare una notte con un altro/a? e poi è successo o è rimasto un pensiero?

grazie


----------



## Hirohito (13 Giugno 2011)

Ma che domande fai !!!!! Ma.... dico.....hai letto come si chiama stò forum ?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (13 Giugno 2011)

confusa ha detto:


> si può pensare di voler passare una notte di sesso con un altro?
> 
> non voglio sentirmi dire che sia giusto farlo o quanto sia immorale tradire ne tanto meno che se voglio un altro dovrei chiudere la mia storia
> 
> ...



Certo che si può, che domande. Sapere poi gestire il "fuori dal letto" è un altro discorso. Diciamo che può essere facile come bere una tazzina di caffè oppure può portarti al divorzio... ergo: vale la pena correre il rischio per una sola notte?


----------



## Sole (13 Giugno 2011)

confusa ha detto:


> Avete mai desiderato passare una notte con un altro/a? e poi è successo o è rimasto un pensiero?


A me non è mai capitato perchè difficilmente pianifico, soprattutto se si tratta di esperienze che non conosco.

Però mi chiedo... come fai a sapere che vuoi passare _una sola_ notte con un altro? Magari poi ti piace così tanto da non riuscire a porre limiti. Come fai a pianificare una cosa così?

A mio marito è capitato questo. Ha detto 'ho voglia di trasgredire, ma una volta sola'. E dopo due anni di trasgressioni era completamente fuori controllo, nonostante sia una persona molto intelligente e razionale.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2011)

confusa ha detto:


> *si può pensare di voler passare una notte di sesso con un altro?*
> 
> non voglio sentirmi dire che sia giusto farlo o quanto sia immorale tradire ne tanto meno che se voglio un altro dovrei chiudere la mia storia
> 
> ...


 
Uno solo?

Si può pensare:

di voler passare diverse notti  con diversi uomini
di voler passare una notte di sesso con più di un uomo contemporaneamente

di voler scopare con tre diversi uomini separatamente, ma entro le 24h


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

confusa ha detto:


> si può pensare di voler passare una notte di sesso con un altro?
> 
> non voglio sentirmi dire che sia giusto farlo o quanto sia immorale tradire ne tanto meno che se voglio un altro dovrei chiudere la mia storia
> 
> ...


Mah...sai come va no?
Io preferisco iniziare al mattino appena mi danno una stanza...e tengo botta finchè il sonno non mi sfianca...
Cioè non è che desidero ste cose...
Le ho sempre fatte:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## elena (13 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Uno solo?
> 
> Si può pensare:
> 
> ...


esagerata :mrgreen:


----------



## Hirohito (13 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Certo che si può, che domande. Sapere poi gestire il "fuori dal letto" è un altro discorso. Diciamo che può essere facile come bere una tazzina di caffè oppure può portarti al divorzio... ergo: vale la pena correre il rischio per una sola notte?


Concordo sull'incognita della gestione del dopo letto....


----------



## Diletta (13 Giugno 2011)

confusa ha detto:


> si può pensare di voler passare una notte di sesso con un altro?
> 
> non voglio sentirmi dire che sia giusto farlo o quanto sia immorale tradire ne tanto meno che se voglio un altro dovrei chiudere la mia storia
> 
> ...



Ciao, mi piacerebbe sapere qualche cosa di più...
Tipo: se sei sposata e da quanto.
Quello che so è che questi desideri si insinuano nella mente soprattutto delle sposate/i la cui vita ha bisogno spesso di un diversivo frizzante per rompere la catena di monotonia e problemi che assillano quotidianamente.

Il problema è, come dice Kid, il "dopo", che fa presto a sopraggiungere dopo una nottata,  come lo gestiresti il dopo?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao, mi piacerebbe sapere qualche cosa di più...
> Tipo: se sei sposata e da quanto.
> *Quello che so è che questi desideri si insinuano nella mente soprattutto delle sposate/i la cui vita ha bisogno spesso di un diversivo frizzante per rompere la catena di monotonia e problemi che assillano quotidianamente.*
> 
> Il problema è, come dice Kid, il "dopo", che fa presto a sopraggiungere dopo una nottata, come lo gestiresti il dopo?


 
Ciao Diletta

perchè mai devi dare sempre queste interpretazioni freudiane non lo capisco proprio.

ma te non hai mai pensato di fare sesso con un altro, così...per sport?

o perchè ne hai voglia e basta?


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta
> 
> perchè mai devi dare sempre queste interpretazioni freudiane non lo capisco proprio.
> 
> ...


 io si! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io si! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


Ah ma tu sei una donna dalla spiccata sensualità!


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah ma tu sei una donna dalla spiccata sensualità!


 dici davvero????


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> dici davvero????


Ma perchè t'incazzi?
Mica ti ho dato della troia eh?


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma perchè t'incazzi?
> Mica ti ho dato della troia eh?


ma non mi sono mica incazzata! era solo una domanda in quanto non mi ritenGo cosi sensuale! :angelo:


----------



## confusa (13 Giugno 2011)

io sono fidanzata da 4 anni, e la storia si è trasformata in una storia a distanza da oltre 2 anni. 
La mia "curiosità" se così la possiamo definire è proprio una notte e basta, concedermi questa trasgressione e poi chiudere i rapporti.

Però essendo una cosa mai fatta prima non so dirvi se sarei capace di chiudere i ponti dopo quella notte.
Volevo sapere appunto le vostre esperienze in merito... i sensi di colpa o di "appagamento del desiderio di trasgredire"


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma non mi sono mica incazzata! era solo una domanda in quanto non mi ritenGo cosi sensuale! :angelo:


Ehm....kid glielo dici tu o io?
Certe tue foto sprigionano...na roba...che se le vede Lothar...fa un infarto!:up::up::up:

Ritieniti ritieniti...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Giugno 2011)

confusa ha detto:


> io sono fidanzata da 4 anni, e la storia si è trasformata in una storia a distanza da oltre 2 anni.
> La mia "curiosità" se così la possiamo definire è proprio una notte e basta, concedermi questa trasgressione e poi chiudere i rapporti.
> 
> Però essendo una cosa mai fatta prima non so dirvi se sarei capace di chiudere i ponti dopo quella notte.
> Volevo sapere appunto le vostre esperienze in merito... i sensi di colpa o di "appagamento del desiderio di trasgredire"


Allora dipende come sei fatta tu.
Dipende come è fatto lui.
Dipende in che rapporto siete.
Dipende in che situazione siete.

Capisci a me...
Se fai sta mattana con un vicino di casa....poi se qualcosa parte...fai fatica eh?
Se è con una persona che non vedrai mai più e lo sai in partenza, vivi sta cosa come dire...mi sono fatta anche questa persona.

Sul dopo...ehm...
In me resta sempre una bella dolcezza dentro, un sorriso...che piano piano se ne va...nel dimenticatoio...

Da quel che alcune donne mi hanno raccontato, ci sono quelle che si fanno il loro piantin liberatorio e amen.

L'unico problema che ho reperito in merito sul dopo è che può succedere che uno dei due...parta in quarta e dica...dai che ci rivediamo...dai qui e dai là...se le cose non sono condivise....capisci anche tu che si possono avere delle seccature.


----------



## Simy (13 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm....kid glielo dici tu o io?
> Certe tue foto sprigionano...na roba...che se le vede Lothar...fa un infarto!:up::up::up:
> 
> Ritieniti ritieniti...


 bè...grazie!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Giugno 2011)

confusa ha detto:


> io sono fidanzata da 4 anni, e la storia si è trasformata in una storia a distanza da oltre 2 anni.
> *La mia "curiosità" se così la possiamo definire è proprio una notte e basta, concedermi questa trasgressione e poi chiudere i rapporti.*
> 
> Però essendo una cosa mai fatta prima non so dirvi se sarei capace di chiudere i ponti dopo quella notte.
> Volevo sapere appunto le vostre esperienze in merito... i sensi di colpa o di "appagamento del desiderio di trasgredire"


Mi sembra una cosa molto limitante.

Sei fidanzata: se ti incuriosisce fare sesso con altri potresti benissimo dirlo al tuo ragazzo, lasciarlo e poi fare sesso con chi vuoi.

Se ti manca il sesso perchè lui è distante e non potete farlo spesso forse faresti meglio a trovarti un altro uomo con cui trombare e basta, ma non solo una notte, non avrebbe senso.

Naturalmente sto parlando di situazioni in cui *l'amore* non c'entra una mazza.

Per finire: non credo che tu ti possa comportare in un modo o nell'altro in base alla descrizione delle esperienze altrui, perchè ciò che per te è un balsamo rigenerante potrebbe essere un veleno per qualcun altro.

L'unica cosa è provare, sperimentare nel senso galileiano del termine.

Buona fortuna


----------



## MK (13 Giugno 2011)

confusa ha detto:


> io sono fidanzata da 4 anni, e la storia si è trasformata in una storia a distanza da oltre 2 anni.
> *La mia "curiosità" se così la possiamo definire è proprio una notte e basta, concedermi questa trasgressione e poi chiudere i rapporti.*
> 
> Però essendo una cosa mai fatta prima non so dirvi se sarei capace di chiudere i ponti dopo quella notte.
> Volevo sapere appunto le vostre esperienze in merito... i sensi di colpa o di "appagamento del desiderio di trasgredire"


Ma hai già idea del "chi"? Perchè se già hai l'idea col cavolo che poi sarebbe una notte e via. No non riuscirei, se fidanzata, anche a distanza. Poi una notte sola, mica è detto che l'esperienza sia così soddisfacente, parti con tante aspettative e potresti restare delusa. Se il tuo fidanzato avesse la tua stessa curiosità come la prenderesti?


----------



## confusa (14 Giugno 2011)

@MK
si ho idea del "chi" e se non è soddisfacente una notte....forse è anche meglio così  nel senso che non voglio creare una storia parallela, è solo una curiosità di una volta...il "chi" è uno libero, che non credo proprio mi tartasserà per continuare a vederci, se ne troverà un'altra e a me sta bene così.

Io ho sempre detto al mio "Lui", che avrei capito e perdonato se lui fosse andato con un'altra mentre eravamo distanti, se si tratta di "sesso senza sentimenti" (evitiamo la polemica sul amore e sesso) e diventa dunque solo un istinto che si soddisfa...

Non sarei per niente contenta se lui creasse una storia parallela, ma una notte ogni tanto la perdonerei. Lo vivo io questo desiderio e quindi credo che anche per lui sia lo stesso, è difficile stare lontani così tanto e non desiderare una serata di "divertimento".


----------



## Diletta (14 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta
> 
> perchè mai devi dare sempre queste interpretazioni freudiane non lo capisco proprio.
> 
> ...




Non mi sembra proprio un'interpretazione freudiana...

Dò semplicemente la mia opinione sulla base del contesto in cui vivo, che è quello appunto degli sposati /conviventi da tempo.
Non interpreto quindi niente, se non lo scontento, l'apatia e la noia comuni purtroppo a tante coppie che mi circondano.
Non sono coppie in piena crisi, quanto meno non conoscendole non si direbbe dall'esterno, sono coppie molto annoiate....
E si sa fin troppo bene che la noia è uno dei pericoli che causa il desiderio di voler sperimentare emozioni nuove.

La fregatura è che non saprei proprio come ovviare a questo: in questo caso forse sarebbe d'aiuto la coppia aperta, perché, vedi, il più delle volte nessuno vuole cambiare partner per la vita, lo vorrebbe sostituire proprio per una nottata....
E intanto l'insoddisfazione cresce.....


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehm....kid glielo dici tu o io?
> Certe tue foto sprigionano...na roba...che se le vede Lothar...fa un infarto!:up::up::up:
> 
> Ritieniti ritieniti...


Lo sa, glie l'ho detto molte volte che è molto sensuale. Solo che non ne è conscia.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Lo sa, glie l'ho detto molte volte che è molto sensuale. Solo che non ne è conscia.


Sai è giovane...
Deve ancora come dire...sai no...passare un po' di tempo con un maialone pervertito...che la depravi tutta quanta...è ancora cucciola...ma fidati...lì salta fora na DONNA con i controcazzi...
Ora ha voglia di ballare, ridere e giocare e far follie....è giovine...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai è giovane...
> Deve ancora come dire...sai no...passare un po' di tempo con un maialone pervertito...che la depravi tutta quanta...è ancora cucciola...ma fidati...lì salta fora na DONNA con i controcazzi...
> Ora ha voglia di ballare, ridere e giocare e far follie....è giovine...:carneval::carneval::carneval:



Forse hai ragione.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Lo sa, glie l'ho detto molte volte che è molto sensuale. Solo che non ne è conscia.





contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai è giovane...
> Deve ancora come dire...sai no...passare un po' di tempo con un maialone pervertito...che la depravi tutta quanta...è ancora cucciola...ma fidati...lì salta fora na DONNA con i controcazzi...
> Ora ha voglia di ballare, ridere e giocare e far follie....è giovine...:carneval::carneval::carneval:





Kid ha detto:


> Forse hai ragione.


 mi fischiano leggermente le orecchie...ma solo leggermente eh?????


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> mi fischiano leggermente le orecchie...ma solo leggermente eh?????



Dai kid...continuinamo a sognarla...
fra un po' dirà che le sobbalzano i seni giunonici...:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai kid...continuinamo a sognarla...
> fra un po' dirà che le sobbalzano i seni giunonici...:carneval::carneval:


 la simy manda le foto delle tette, anvedi:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la simy manda le foto delle tette, anvedi:mrgreen:


 non mandiamo in giro notizie false e tendenziose


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai kid...continuinamo a sognarla...
> fra un po' dirà che le sobbalzano i seni giunonici...:carneval::carneval:



Ahahahahahah!!!


----------



## Nausicaa (14 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non mandiamo in giro notizie false e tendenziose



E neppure notizie false e speranzose :mexican: :mexican:


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la simy manda le foto delle tette, anvedi:mrgreen:



Eh magari, continua a darmi due di picche!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh magari, continua a darmi due di picche!


Ma vedi come sono le maestre?
Ma quali fotine....
Kid...noi vedemmo...noi tastammo...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vedi come sono le maestre?
> Ma quali fotine....
> *Kid...noi vedemmo...noi tastammo...*:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 anvedi...il petting:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> anvedi...il petting:mrgreen:


Peti?:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (14 Giugno 2011)

:racchia:





contepinceton ha detto:


> Peti?:carneval:


----------



## oscuro (14 Giugno 2011)

*Mhha*

Ma che c'avrai da esse confusa?non ami il tuo lui....lascialo e prendi tutte le vangate di carne che ti pare...per favore non parlarci d'amore!!!


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2011)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma che c'avrai da esse confusa?non ami il tuo lui....lascialo e prendi tutte le vangate di carne che ti pare...per favore non parlarci d'amore!!!


 chiaro deciso e conciso come sempre :up:


----------



## Kid (14 Giugno 2011)

E lasciatele fare sta trombata in santa pace.

Poi però si torna a casa e muti, mi raccomando!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> E lasciatele fare sta trombata in santa pace.
> 
> Poi però si torna a casa e muti, mi raccomando!


Che conosca sè stessa e non rompa il cazzo a noi!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non mi sembra proprio un'interpretazione freudiana...
> 
> Dò semplicemente la mia opinione sulla base del contesto in cui vivo, che è quello appunto degli sposati /conviventi da tempo.
> *Non interpreto quindi niente, se non lo scontento, l'apatia e la noia comuni purtroppo a tante coppie che mi circondano.*
> ...


 
Si tratta appunto di una tua interpretazione.

Non dico che non sia così: ma chi siamo, noi, per saperlo?

Le motivazioni del tradimento sono note solo a chi lo mette in atto.
Puoi fare mille collegamenti tra noia e tradimento, disperazione e tradimento, cattiveria e tradimento, voglia di novità e tradimento.....

...ma è una tua visione, magari un tuo bisogno di interpretare la realtà.

Non la realtà.


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> E lasciatele fare sta trombata in santa pace.
> 
> Poi però si torna a casa e muti, mi raccomando!


 :ira::ira:


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Eh magari, continua a darmi due di picche!





contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vedi come sono le maestre?
> Ma quali fotine....
> Kid...noi vedemmo...noi tastammo...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 ma siete tremendi! ma tastato cosa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sole (14 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma siete tremendi! ma tastato cosa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Simy, io sono con te!

Hai tutta la mia solidarietà


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Simy, io sono con te!
> 
> Hai tutta la mia solidarietà


Tu non c'eri al raduno...quando dissi a Kid...orpo sta qua è proprio... proprio...simpaticissima...

Non ti dico la faccia di Simy...
Mi vede per la prima volta e si sente dire:
Donna come osi presentarti così al mio cospetto? Ora saranno problemi tuoi...
Indossava una bellissima specie di maglia, che anzichè essere scollata...sembrava na cintura di castità senologica...:carneval:

Simy come si chiamano quelle camice fatte così, non mi intendo di capi di abbigliamento femminili...io mi intendo solo di mutande.


----------



## MK (14 Giugno 2011)

confusa ha detto:


> @MK
> si ho idea del "chi" e se non è soddisfacente una notte....forse è anche meglio così  nel senso che non voglio creare una storia parallela, è solo una curiosità di una volta...il "chi" è uno libero, che non credo proprio mi tartasserà per continuare a vederci, se ne troverà un'altra e a me sta bene così.
> 
> Io ho sempre detto al mio "Lui", che avrei capito e perdonato se lui fosse andato con un'altra mentre eravamo distanti, se si tratta di "sesso senza sentimenti" (evitiamo la polemica sul amore e sesso) e diventa dunque solo un istinto che si soddisfa...
> ...


Provare a parlargliene seriamente? Al tuo fidanzato dico. Se ti tartassa (l'altro) è perchè vuole arrivare al dunque. Se ti va, se il fidanzato è d'accordo, se non ci ti fai chissà quali aspettative... Mi fai capire meglio cosa ti piace del tipo da una notte e via? Ovvero, ti piace perchè ti fa capire che ti vuole o ti piace a prescindere?


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu non c'eri al raduno...quando dissi a Kid...orpo sta qua è proprio... proprio...simpaticissima...
> 
> Non ti dico la faccia di Simy...
> Mi vede per la prima volta e si sente dire:
> ...


 era una semplicissima canotta di quelle che si allacciano dietro il collo!!!!!! nulla di particolare! non era una cintura ci castità senologica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Simy, io sono con te!
> 
> Hai tutta la mia solidarietà


 Grazie cara! non avevo dubbi!!!!!!!!! :up:


----------



## Diletta (14 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Si tratta appunto di una tua interpretazione.
> 
> Non dico che non sia così: ma chi siamo, noi, per saperlo?
> 
> ...




Guarda Chiara che quello che ho detto lo so per certo, altro che bisogno di interpretare la realtà (e che me ne fregherebbe poi...?)
Qui c'è un bel carico di mogli stufe, insoddisfatte, annoiate perché trascurate dai loro bravi mariti che le danno per scontatissime, basta che quando arrivino a casina loro la cena sia già nel forno e che i figlioletti non urlino troppo.

Qui ce n'è di donne che sognano una bella avventura stimolante fatta di conteggiamento, attenzioni, paroline giuste per poi arrivare a farsi una solenne scopata alla faccia del loro marito.
E guarda, a detta delle più ne basterebbe proprio una, poi, si sa, se la cosa funziona non è detto che ci si prenda anche gusto...

Quindi, altro che visione non reale, lo è anche troppo reale, e vedrai quanto ci metteranno a metterlo in pratica, se le loro dolci metà non si sbrigano con le contromisure ! 
Ma quelli sono lì, pensano ormai di averle acquisite, che facciano parte del'arredo casalingo...non si immaginano neanche lontanamente i discorsi che fanno alle loro spalle quando sono riunite al bar e le corna che stanno per giungere. 

Questa è la realtà che conosco io e l'ho espressa.


----------



## Sole (14 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Indossava una bellissima specie di maglia, che anzichè essere scollata...sembrava *na cintura di castità senologica*...:carneval:




Simy, ma come ti sei vestita al raduno?


----------



## Simy (14 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Simy, ma come ti sei vestita al raduno?


 jeans e canotta...ma di quelle che si allacciano dietro il collo! non dare retta al conte ti prego! :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (14 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> era una semplicissima canotta di quelle che si allacciano dietro il collo!!!!!! nulla di particolare! non era una cintura ci castità senologica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ah ecco. Scusa, non avevo visto!

Conte, dovresti ampliare un po' i tuoi orizzonti in materia di abbigliamento, sai.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> era una semplicissima canotta di quelle che si allacciano dietro il collo!!!!!! nulla di particolare! non era una cintura ci castità senologica :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma sai son pieno di manie e seghe mentali no?
Comunque era sexissima...:up:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Guarda Chiara che quello che ho detto lo so per certo, altro che bisogno di interpretare la realtà (e che me ne fregherebbe poi...?)
> Qui c'è un bel carico di mogli stufe, insoddisfatte, annoiate perché trascurate dai loro bravi mariti che le danno per scontatissime, basta che quando arrivino a casina loro la cena sia già nel forno e che i figlioletti non urlino troppo.
> 
> Qui ce n'è di donne che sognano una bella avventura stimolante fatta di conteggiamento, attenzioni, paroline giuste per poi arrivare a farsi una solenne scopata alla faccia del loro marito.
> ...


Ed è per questo che quando scendo al bar...loro mi guardano e una fa all'altra...lo vedi quel nano lì...quello lì è il conte...:carneval::carneval::carneval:

E pensa agli uomini che non vedono quello che tu hai descritto e sentenziano:
Io a mia moglie non faccio mancare nulla. Eh non mi tradirà, perchè io le sono fedele eh?

E pensa a quelli che pensano...ma si si lamentano sempre...sono donne eh?
ma che scemo che sei conte...tu le stai pure a sentire...vien qua a bere con noi...e io...ma no dai...mi fanno pena, ma poverine...dai...

Ma comunque sia la Matra ti diceva una cosa diversa eh?
Tu comunque hai detto il vero...ci sono donne che tradiscono per insoddisfazione verso il partner...magari con uno che per una notte le fa sentire le donne più belle e interessanti del mondo.

Ma sono sagge eh?
Sanno che tutti gli uomini ( se si impegnano) sono capaci di far sentire una dea una donna...Ma solo per una notte.
Diman tristezza e noia recheran le ore.

E poi...uffi...una che sa che suo marito fa le notine con le altre...può sempre dirsi...adesso voglio sentire su di me quello che mio marito fa alle altre no?

MA non ho MAI conosciuto una donna FELICE ed INNAMORATA che cerchi un'avventura. MAI.

Quello che la Matra ti dice è: che ognuno di noi "vive" la propria realtà.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ah ecco. Scusa, non avevo visto!
> 
> Conte, dovresti ampliare un po' i tuoi orizzonti in materia di abbigliamento, sai.


Eh lo so...
Conosco poco quel pianeta...
Infatti cavoli se è regalare biancheria intima là non me bate nessuno...ma fare il figuron da...Cara guarda che bel vestito che ti ho preso...uhm...uhm...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> jeans e canotta...ma di quelle che si allacciano dietro il collo! non dare retta al conte ti prego! :mrgreen:


Ma la canotta non era scollata.
Questo in genere viene vissuto da me come un insulto.
Capisci?
Uno sberleffo...come dire...AH per una volta dovrai tenere manine a posto...:mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Guarda Chiara che quello che ho detto lo so per certo, altro che bisogno di interpretare la realtà (e che me ne fregherebbe poi...?)
> Qui c'è un bel carico di mogli stufe, insoddisfatte, annoiate perché trascurate dai loro bravi mariti che le danno per scontatissime, basta che quando arrivino a casina loro la cena sia già nel forno e che i figlioletti non urlino troppo.
> 
> Qui ce n'è di donne che sognano una bella avventura stimolante fatta di conteggiamento, attenzioni, paroline giuste per poi arrivare a farsi una solenne scopata alla faccia del loro marito.
> ...


 
Ok, allora sono io la sognatrice.
Quell'immagine lì di donne riunite al bar che tramano....mi mette una tristezza indicibile.

Mi è successo:
ogni tanto tento di partecipare a certe serate tra donne
poi cominciano quei discorsi di cui parli tu
lamentele qualunquiste sui propri mariti
lodi qualunquiste sui prorpi figli

mi estraneo
sbadiglio
sogno una bella scopata 
mi riprometto di non accettare più inviti di tal fatta :unhappy:


----------



## Niko74 (14 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok, allora sono io la sognatrice.
> Quell'immagine lì di donne riunite al bar che tramano....mi mette una tristezza indicibile.
> 
> Mi è successo:
> ...


Ma tu sei proprio anomala eh 
Però penso che stai meglio di tutti


----------



## Simy (15 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma la canotta non era scollata.
> Questo in genere viene vissuto da me come un insulto.
> Capisci?
> Uno sberleffo...come dire...AH per una volta dovrai tenere manine a posto...:mexican:


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Non mi sembra proprio un'interpretazione freudiana...
> 
> Dò semplicemente la mia opinione sulla base del *contesto in cui vivo, che è quello appunto degli sposati /conviventi da tempo*.
> Non interpreto quindi niente, se non *lo scontento, l'apatia e la noia comuni purtroppo a tante coppie che mi circondano.*
> ...






ma la trombata random sana una situazione come quella indicata in rosso?

ma non è mica detto che si debbano fare i salti mortali per salvare una coppia come quella

non è questione di cambiare partner 
è questione di riconoscere che quello NON è un partner
almeno non quello giusto per noi e noi per lui

o si deve fare qualunque cosa per salvare un matrimonio così?
(la risposta per me è no, evidentemente)
a che pro?

se sei scontento, apatico e annoiato,
o sei depresso
o non ami
o entrambe

torniamo al discorso che il tradimento "mette una pezza" su mancanze del traditore per evitare di risolverle
(ma prima o poi ricicciano)


----------



## Diletta (15 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok, allora sono io la sognatrice.
> Quell'immagine lì di donne riunite al bar che tramano....mi mette una tristezza indicibile.
> 
> Mi è successo:
> ...



...Infatti io fuggo a gambe levate da certe serate tra donne, e se vi ricordate, l'avevo anche scritto che i discorsi femminili mi annoiavano da matti.

Sulla tristezza che ti mette l'immagine descritta ti dò perfettamente ragione, non ci sono altri commenti da fare.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Guarda Chiara che quello che ho detto lo so per certo, altro che bisogno di interpretare la realtà (e che me ne fregherebbe poi...?)
> Qui c'è un bel carico di mogli stufe, insoddisfatte, annoiate perché trascurate dai loro bravi mariti che le danno per scontatissime, basta che quando arrivino a casina loro la cena sia già nel forno e che i figlioletti non urlino troppo.
> 
> Qui ce n'è di donne che sognano una bella avventura stimolante fatta di conteggiamento, attenzioni, paroline giuste per poi arrivare a farsi una solenne scopata alla faccia del loro marito.
> ...


che tristezza!


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma tu sei proprio anomala eh
> ..............


ma mica tanto

a me pare che anomale sono quelle di cui parla diletta


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma la trombata random sana una situazione come quella indicata in rosso?


No, ma ne è una conseguenza.


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ok, allora sono io la sognatrice.
> Quell'immagine lì di donne riunite al bar che tramano....mi mette una tristezza indicibile.
> 
> Mi è successo:
> ...


 tutto uguale tranne il punto del sogno:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> No, ma ne è una conseguenza.


intervenire a monte non sarebbe la soluzione più adulta?


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> intervenire a monte non sarebbe la soluzione più adulta?



Amoremio, la routine matrimoniale non è semplice da debellare. 

Il dialogo non è così efficace dopo anni di convivenza.

La vita non è un film con Julia Roberts. 

Spesso piuttosto che affrontarlo il problema, lo si chiude in uno scatolone. Per comodità, egoismo, mancanza di stimoli, fai tu...

E' triste ma io lo capisco.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Amoremio, la routine matrimoniale non è semplice da debellare.
> 
> Il dialogo non è così efficace dopo anni di convivenza.
> 
> ...


kid
io sto con mio marito da 30 anni mica 30 giorni

ed è fisiologico che ci siano dei periodi in cui il quotidiano manca di effervescenza
ma si interviene prima che si arrivi alla situazione che descriveva diletta

perchè quando la situazione è quella
non c'è neanche più un matrimonio da salvare


----------



## Kid (15 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> kid
> io sto con mio marito da 30 anni mica 30 giorni
> 
> ed è fisiologico che ci siano dei periodi in cui il quotidiano manca di effervescenza
> ...


Perdonami amoremio,

ma quando tuo marito ha iniziato a tradirti, eri conscia che qualcosa nella coppia non andava?

Ergo: non è mia semplice capire QUANDO intervenire. Spesso, soprattutto nelle coppie consolidate, si dà per scontata pure l'apatia.


----------



## Amoremio (15 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Perdonami amoremio,
> 
> ma quando tuo marito ha iniziato a tradirti, eri conscia che qualcosa nella coppia non andava?
> 
> Ergo: non è mia semplice capire QUANDO intervenire. Spesso, soprattutto nelle coppie consolidate, si dà per scontata pure l'apatia.


sembrerà folle

ma quando ha iniziato ad accettare le schermaglie era un periodo particolarmente felice
si erano coronate tante realizzazioni comuni

poi le cose sono precipitate
non sorrideva più
sembrava sempre preoccupato 
quando era in casa si isolava
ma ci stava sempre meno
a letto era ... rude

tu parlavi di un tradimento conseguente a noia e sentimenti negativi

per me è stato il contrario


----------



## gas (15 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> non mandiamo in giro notizie false e tendenziose


:applauso:


----------



## gas (15 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Perdonami amoremio,
> 
> ma quando tuo marito ha iniziato a tradirti, eri conscia che qualcosa nella coppia non andava?
> 
> Ergo: non è mia semplice capire QUANDO intervenire. Spesso, soprattutto nelle coppie consolidate, si dà per scontata pure l'apatia.


Kid, concordo pienamente. E' diffcile capire se è solo apatia o se sta intervenendo una situazione più complicata.
Ovviamente dopo anni di matrimonio l'apatia prende il sopravvento e si instaura una sorta di familiarità. Si conosce tutto dell'altro/a o per lo meno siamo convinti di conoscere, ma le sorprese sono sempre dietro l'angolo....... ECCOME!!!


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sembrerà folle
> 
> ma quando ha iniziato ad accettare le schermaglie era un periodo particolarmente felice
> si erano coronate tante realizzazioni comuni
> ...


pensavo.....
ma quando capita che una donna decida di conquistare tuo marito alle tue spalle  quante probabilità ci sono che ci riesca?
molte.
e se anche il dopo può essere scontato (a suo sfavore) può lasciare il cadavere di un matrimonio alle spalle.


----------



## Match Point (15 Giugno 2011)

uan notte e via si puó fare se due sono d'accordo!le situazioni piú comuni sono l'estate in vacanza!quando le persone pensano poco a trovare una persona e piú a divertirsi!


----------



## Sterminator (15 Giugno 2011)

Match Point ha detto:


> uan notte e via si puó fare se due sono d'accordo!le situazioni piú comuni sono l'estate in vacanza!quando le persone pensano poco a trovare una persona e piú a divertirsi!


E' vero, nelle docce dei lidi, succedono cose turche...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Diletta (15 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ed è per questo che quando scendo al bar...loro mi guardano e una fa all'altra...lo vedi quel nano lì...quello lì è il conte...:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> E pensa agli uomini che non vedono quello che tu hai descritto e sentenziano:
> Io a mia moglie non faccio mancare nulla. Eh non mi tradirà, perchè io le sono fedele eh?
> ...



E infatti hai pienamente ragione: oltre alla noia che aleggia sono certa anch'io che di amore ce ne sia rimasto pochino quando si fanno discorsi del genere...da cercare con la lente d'ingrandimento !


----------



## Diletta (15 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma la trombata random sana una situazione come quella indicata in rosso?
> 
> ma non è mica detto che si debbano fare i salti mortali per salvare una coppia come quella
> 
> ...



Ma certo Amoremio, queste fughe dalla realtà sono mere illusioni e non risolvono un bel nulla. 
Addirittura conosco più di un caso in cui l'ignaro marito non cornifica (o quanto meno sembra di no), se mai sarà portatore di corna e le insoddisfazioni sono dovute principalmente a situazioni di scontento per problemi irrisolti che si trascinano da anni. Ecco che allora arriva alla mente la squallida idea di evadere con un tradimento, sotto sotto c'è anche un po' di rabbia accumulata.

Una situazione dove c'è un marito che ha un lavoro impegnativo che lo tiene fuori di casa tutto il giorno e che, al rientro, rimane poco altro da fare se non andare a cena, una lei che non ha o non riesce a trovare molte soddisfazioni fuori dall'ambiente familiare, anche perchè ci sono i figli ancora piccoli da accudire, la famiglia d'origine è lontana, il luogo dove si è andati a vivere è insopportabile.
Ecco, io conosco delle situazioni del genere.

Sicuramente c'è stata la realizzazione di avere scelto un partner che non è quello giusto per loro, ma tale constatazione è arrivata fuori tempo massimo, e i giochi sono ormai fatti.
E' triste, ma è così.
Ci sono in gioco anche interessi economici, spesso le signore non lavorano fuori casa e questo è un guaio...E poi ci sono i figli, e una situazione ormai consolidata da anni.
E' tutto molto complicato e senza reali vie d'uscita secondo me, se non volersi più bene e crearsi una vita interessante anche al di fuori del ménage familiare, senza dover ricorrere a squallide trombate, che, sono sicura, lasciano subito l'amaro in bocca.


----------



## Diletta (15 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> kid
> io sto con mio marito da 30 anni mica 30 giorni
> 
> ed è fisiologico che ci siano dei periodi in cui il quotidiano manca di effervescenza
> ...





Amoremio ha detto:


> sembrerà folle
> 
> ma quando ha iniziato ad accettare le schermaglie era un periodo particolarmente felice
> si erano coronate tante realizzazioni comuni
> ...



Ho paura di non riconoscere in tempo una situazione critica da un normale periodo di stanca matrimoniale, e poi c'è la tua testimonianza che mi lascia particolarmente avvilita.

Non temi Amoremio di incorrere in errori di valutazione nel vostro futuro di coppia e di non saper cogliere o interpretare quello che ti arriva dall'altra parte?
Come vivi in quest'ottica?
Vivi semplicemente alla giornata, prendendo il bello che la vita ti dà e senza fasciarti troppo la testa, o come?

Nel mio caso recente, qualche segnale di crisi c'era indubbiamente, l'apatia e un po' di scontento generale avevano preso un po' troppo il sopravvento, lo riconosco, ma non erano comunque grandi cose, sufficienti però per  mio marito per volersi prendere una distrazione come sapeva fare lui.
Questo è molto avvilente, anche se riesco a capirlo tanto è  banale e scontato il motivo.
Lui non si capacita del fatto che io non appaio sollevata dal fatto (ora quasi certo) di essersi fermato in tempo, per me il tradimento c'è stato comunque.

Tu cosa ne pensi? Sono io esagerata in questa valutazione?
Aiutami a fare chiarezza.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma certo Amoremio, queste fughe dalla realtà sono mere illusioni e non risolvono un bel nulla.
> Addirittura conosco più di un caso in cui l'ignaro marito non cornifica (o quanto meno sembra di no), se mai sarà portatore di corna e le insoddisfazioni sono dovute principalmente a situazioni di scontento per problemi irrisolti che si trascinano da anni. Ecco che allora arriva alla mente la squallida idea di evadere con un tradimento, sotto sotto c'è anche un po' di rabbia accumulata.
> 
> Una situazione dove c'è un marito che ha un lavoro impegnativo che lo tiene fuori di casa tutto il giorno e che, al rientro, rimane poco altro da fare se non andare a cena, una lei che non ha o non riesce a trovare molte soddisfazioni fuori dall'ambiente familiare, anche perchè ci sono i figli ancora piccoli da accudire, la famiglia d'origine è lontana, il luogo dove si è andati a vivere è insopportabile.
> ...


 
Ti illumino.

Quelle che tu definisci squallide trombate a volte fanno parte di quella vita interessante al di fuori del menage familiare.

Certo bisogna saperle prendere per il verso giusto.
Devono essere un leggero diversivo, non diventare un' ossessione.

Lo squallore è nei tuoi occhi Diletta, occhi pieni di pregiudizi (IMHO)


----------



## gas (15 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho paura di non riconoscere in tempo una situazione critica da un normale periodo di stanca matrimoniale, e poi c'è la tua testimonianza che mi lascia particolarmente avvilita.
> 
> Non temi Amoremio di incorrere in errori di valutazione nel vostro futuro di coppia e di non saper cogliere o interpretare quello che ti arriva dall'altra parte?
> Come vivi in quest'ottica?
> ...


Secondo me, questa tua valutazione è esagerata. lui ti ha dimostrato (se ho inteso bene) di essersi fermato in tempo. Per cui chi di noi non ha nascosto nel cassetto l'idea del tradimento come insoddisfazione al menage famigliare?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Giugno 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Secondo me, questa tua valutazione è esagerata. lui ti ha dimostrato (se ho inteso bene*) di essersi fermato in tempo.* Per cui chi di noi non ha nascosto nel cassetto l'idea del tradimento come insoddisfazione al menage famigliare?


 
sesesesesesese.......dove siamo?

nel paese dei balocchi?


----------



## gas (15 Giugno 2011)

Chi di noi, non ha mai avuto l'opportunità, il desiderio, l'occasione, la richiesta, di uscire con un altra/o?
Ritengo che ognuno di noi ha avuto le sue occasioni.
Nessuno di noi vive in un convento, per cui le realtà fuori dalle mura domestiche sono ben altre, e di occasioni ne capitano eccome.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Giugno 2011)

*gas*

eh, appunto...

ma il marito di diletta c'ha preso dentro eccome.


----------



## gas (15 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> eh, appunto...
> 
> ma il marito di diletta c'ha preso dentro eccome.


Ci ha preso?


----------



## Diletta (15 Giugno 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Secondo me, questa tua valutazione è esagerata. lui ti ha dimostrato (se ho inteso bene) di essersi fermato in tempo. Per cui chi di noi non ha nascosto nel cassetto l'idea del tradimento come insoddisfazione al menage famigliare?





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sesesesesesese.......dove siamo?
> 
> nel paese dei balocchi?





gas ha detto:


> Chi di noi, non ha mai avuto l'opportunità, il desiderio, l'occasione, la richiesta, di uscire con un altra/o?
> Ritengo che ognuno di noi ha avuto le sue occasioni.
> Nessuno di noi vive in un convento, per cui le realtà fuori dalle mura domestiche sono ben altre, e di occasioni ne capitano eccome.



Ma infatti capisco perfettamente i motivi di queste evasioni.
Nel mio caso, però, c'è un comportamento libertino che non posso non considerare, diciamo che lui è un po' più predisposto a certe cose, e io non lo sapevo.
Allora mi chiedo: ora che lo so, come impostare la nostra vita futura se rimaniamo insieme?
Come faccio a fare finta di niente? Non sono neanche il tipo.
E poi si è confidato forse troppo: è un libro aperto per me. Forse ci aveva preso gusto, forse per eccesso di egocentrismo, ma la verità è che sono saltati fuori particolari e situazioni veramente...   
E ora come se ne esce?...

Devo farmi giurare che di qui in avanti dovrà essere un santo?....Mi sembra ridicola la cosa, considerando anche il fatto dell'età che avanza.
Continuo a dirgli: se me le hai fatte a ripetizione quando ero giovane e bella, o comunque carina, figuriamoci di qui in avanti...si salvi chi può !!  

I consigli in merito saranno particolarmente graditi.
:up::up:


----------



## Diletta (15 Giugno 2011)

gas ha detto:


> Chi di noi, non ha mai avuto l'opportunità, il desiderio, l'occasione, la richiesta, di uscire con un altra/o?
> *Ritengo che ognuno di noi ha avuto le sue occasioni.*
> Nessuno di noi vive in un convento, per cui le realtà fuori dalle mura domestiche sono ben altre, e di occasioni ne capitano eccome.



Appunto: le occasioni capitano e capiteranno sempre.
Però, non afferro il tuo ragionamento: intendi dire che sia normale approfittare di alcune di esse?
Tu l'hai fatto?
Non so da che parte collocarti, perchè non riesco ad inquadrare la tua storia.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti capisco perfettamente i motivi di queste evasioni.
> Nel mio caso, però, c'è un comportamento libertino che non posso non considerare, diciamo che lui è un po' più predisposto a certe cose, e io non lo sapevo.
> Allora mi chiedo: ora che lo so, come impostare la nostra vita futura se rimaniamo insieme?
> Come faccio a fare finta di niente? Non sono neanche il tipo.
> ...


Se per te la fedeltà è un valore non deve giurare ma deve sapere che se ricapita (ammesso tu adesso riesca a perdonarlo) tu non lo riperdonerai. Difficile darti un consiglio quindi devi capire cosa vuoi tu, senza accettare nulla facendoti violenza per la paura di perderlo.

La frase in grassetto mi fa sorridere. Credo c'entri veramente poco il fatto che tu sia stata, sia o sarai bella......


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Ma infatti capisco perfettamente i motivi di queste evasioni.*
> Nel mio caso, però, c'è un comportamento libertino che non posso non considerare, diciamo che lui è un po' più predisposto a certe cose, e io non lo sapevo.
> Allora mi chiedo: ora che lo so, come impostare la nostra vita futura se rimaniamo insieme?
> Come faccio a fare finta di niente? Non sono neanche il tipo.
> ...


 
Diletta, son stanca di dirtelo.

tu non le capisci affatto, le ragioni.

ti stai solo costruendo degli schemi mentali per accettare che possano esistere certe situazioni.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Diletta, son stanca di dirtelo.
> 
> tu non le capisci affatto, le ragioni.
> 
> ti stai solo costruendo degli schemi mentali per accettare che possano esistere certe situazioni.


quoto:up:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Amoremio, la routine matrimoniale non è semplice da debellare.
> 
> Il dialogo non è così efficace dopo anni di convivenza.
> 
> ...


Guarda Lothar...cosa dice? Dai dopo 24 anni di monotonia...ci sta un po' di varietà...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti capisco perfettamente i motivi di queste evasioni.
> Nel mio caso, però, c'è un comportamento libertino che non posso non considerare, diciamo che lui è un po' più predisposto a certe cose, e io non lo sapevo.
> Allora mi chiedo: ora che lo so, come impostare la nostra vita futura se rimaniamo insieme?
> Come faccio a fare finta di niente? Non sono neanche il tipo.
> ...


Fatti una tua vita privata a fianco della sua.
Non sarà un santo eh?
Ma fidati nessuno è santo, nè tua madre, nè tua sorella e ognuno ha i propri scheletri nell'armadio.
Voi due dovete fare un punto così: fin qui vecchio testamento, da oggi in poi nuovo testamento.
Lui ti dice come gli piace vivere e tu gli dici come piace a vivere a te.
Se le vie si incontrano ok.
Per il resto senti, scrivi a Sole.
Veramente lei ci è riuscita a sistemare tutto in maniera egregia.

Ma Diletta non vivere le sue mattane come un insulto alla tua bontà e bellezza, non sono cose che ha fatto contro di te o per farti dispetto: sono cose che ha fatto solo per far felice sè stesso. Ok?

Inizia ad uscire, e lui deve stare zitto e muto e buonino...
Non puoi vivere la tua vita in funzione di lui.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Diletta, son stanca di dirtelo.
> 
> tu non le capisci affatto, le ragioni.
> 
> ti stai solo costruendo degli schemi mentali per accettare che possano esistere certe situazioni.


Vero...
Una sera davanti ad una birra io e la Matra ci siamo chiesti...
Perchè?
Fidati...i suoi motivi sono stati molto differenti dai miei...
MA...
Abbiamo raggiunto tuttavia un motivo buono per entrambe:
Perchè scopare è bello, rilassante e piacevole.

Diletta ognuno ha le sue ragioni.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Diletta, son stanca di dirtelo.
> 
> tu non le capisci affatto, le ragioni.
> 
> ti stai solo costruendo degli schemi mentali per accettare che possano esistere certe situazioni.


Riquoto:
Diletta le ragioni sono simili a questa cosa qui...
Simili al fatto che una stessa persona a me affascina da morire e ad un' altra persona è totalmente insignificante.

Non puoi pensare che tutte le donne di sto mondo vedano il tuo lui come lo vedi tu...

Scopare è bello con chi ci piace e a cui piacciamo...
Non è certo bello se fatto per forza, per pietà, per insistenza...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ne vuoi una prova?
Una volta una mi fa...lo vedi quello lì...??
Quello lì è quello che....
Io resto lì invornito e mi dico...Ma come cazzo fa una come lei a trovare qualcosa di attraente in quell'invornito lì.


----------



## Sole (15 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quelle che tu definisci squallide trombate a volte fanno parte di quella vita interessante al di fuori del menage familiare.
> 
> Certo bisogna saperle prendere per il verso giusto.
> Devono essere un leggero diversivo, non diventare un' ossessione.


A proposito di questo, oggi mi si è aperto un mondo!

Parlavo con due mie colleghe, mie coetanee, entrambe con figli e due bellissimi matrimoni con uomini che conoscono da molti anni. Tutte e due non hanno mai tradito.

Parlando della separazione di una loro conoscente, abbiamo finito per parlare di tradimenti e io, per la prima volta, ho raccontato la mia esperienza, pronta ad essere assalita da mille giudizi impietosi... e invece no!

Quando poi ho raccontato di avere avuto rapporti sessuali con un ragazzo più giovane di me di 10 anni, mi hanno apertamente invidiata, mi hanno tempestato di domande e di 'beata te'. Mi hanno perfino chiesto come ho fatto a trovarlo!

Credevo che mi predessero in giro, ma loro, candidamente, mi hanno detto che dopo 15 anni di matrimonio, una scopata come diversivo la farebbero volentieri, nonostante siano innamorate e perfettamente appagate.

Sono rimasta davvero sorpresa... non pensavo di conoscere così poco le donne!


----------



## Daniele (15 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono rimasta davvero sorpresa... non pensavo di conoscere così poco le donne!


Io si e per questo ho definito che una donna non vale la mia fiducia, tendenzialmente nella lunga corsa sono poco affidabili.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io si e per questo ho definito che una donna non vale la mia fiducia, tendenzialmente nella lunga corsa sono poco affidabili.


Le donne sono persone.
Bisogna valere qualcosa per meritare fiducia.
Se vali tanto per una donna, lei non tradirà la tua fiducia.
Se vali poco, lei tradirà la tua fiducia.

Valere poco o tanto agli occhi e ai sensi di una donna dipende solo da te.
E te lo dice uno che sa cosa comportano comportamenti e atteggiamenti che massacrano la stima che una donna ha di lui.

Per questo io vorrei tanto conoscere la tua ex.


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> A proposito di questo, oggi mi si è aperto un mondo!
> 
> Parlavo con due mie colleghe, mie coetanee, entrambe con figli e due bellissimi matrimoni con uomini che conoscono da molti anni. Tutte e due non hanno mai tradito.
> 
> ...


 a me queste tue amiche invidiose sembrano decisamente sfigate.
trovare  un uomo più giovane con il quale copulare non è poi così difficile , se questo desiderano facciano in modo di arrivare ad esaudire questo desiderio.
però non le definirei innamorate, tantomeno appagate


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me queste tue amiche invidiose sembrano decisamente sfigate.
> trovare  un uomo più giovane con il quale copulare non è poi così difficile , se questo desiderano facciano in modo di arrivare ad esaudire questo desiderio.
> però non le definirei innamorate, tantomeno appagate


Maddai Minerva...è un desiderio comunissimo a tantissime di donne di una certa età...poi passa anche quell'età...
Ricorda che quelle donne potrebbero benissimo dare della povera sfigata a te.
Ti ostini a idealizzare un rapporto, che per molti di noi, non è affatto così.
Tantissime persone tirano a campare come possono...

Il diverso è che ora le donne parlano...
Ok puoi solo dire...inorridita...io certe cose non le farei mai.

Invece come dice sempre una mia amica...
A volte si ha bisogno anche di questo!


----------



## Minerva (15 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai Minerva...è un desiderio comunissimo a tantissime di donne di una certa età...poi passa anche quell'età...
> Ricorda che quelle donne potrebbero benissimo dare della povera sfigata a te.
> Ti ostini a idealizzare un rapporto, che per molti di noi, non è affatto così.
> Tantissime persone tirano a campare come possono...
> ...


ma non sono affatto inorridita: se questo vogliono invece di fare le oche meravigliate agiscano di conseguenza prendendosi le loro belle responsabilità.
non idealizzo un bel nulla; detesto certi atteggiamenti


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non sono affatto inorridita: se questo vogliono invece di fare le oche meravigliate agiscano di conseguenza prendendosi le loro belle responsabilità.
> non idealizzo un bel nulla; detesto certi atteggiamenti


:up:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non sono affatto inorridita: se questo vogliono invece di fare le oche meravigliate agiscano di conseguenza prendendosi le loro belle responsabilità.
> non idealizzo un bel nulla; detesto certi atteggiamenti


Donna.
Ma tra dire e il fare c'è di mezzo il mare.
Ma stiamo scherzando?
Da avere un pensiero, una fantasia, ad arrivare al letto ce ne vuole eh?
Ovvio a parole alcune donne, per darsi un contegno, dicono ah io se volessi, ho la coda che mi corre dietro, nei fatti entrano in gioco così tanti fattori che non sai.

Una cosa che mi ha colpito di Amoremio: la dignità.
Magari tante si dicono, non faccio certe cose per paura di perdere di dignità nei miei confronti. 

Maddai cazzo, in che mondo vivi?
Sono solo chiacchere tra donne moderne...

Casomai il rischio è un altro se sei un paese piccolo...la gente mormora.
A me è capitato nella vita di dover difendermi da una che millantava alle amiche: Mi sono fatta anch'io il conte.

E fu così che mi ritrovai una sera in un bar con una signora, molto carina per giunta, esordendo: la tale afferma che tu dici in giro che ti sei fatta il conte, parliamone, dimmi quando e dove, perchè io non mi ricordo nè dove nè quando, nè chi tu sia.

Risposta: Ah....saaaaaiiiii.....io pensavoooooo....in realtà....che il conte.....non fossiiiii...tuuuuuuuuuuuuuu...

Risposta mia.
Bene mia cara, quella che mi ha detto sta roba è una che si è fatta me...e diceva che non le tornavano i conti...

Quindi da come conosco io le donne, di sicuro tra le colleghe di Sole...c'è quella che ne ha combinate peggio di Bertoldo...ma le dice....oh cara...quanto ti invidio...magari anch'io potessi...oppure poi c'è quella che dice...Sole...dai passami il cell, del tipo...dai che mi farei un saltino pure io.

Mi dispiace Minerva: Sole e le sue colleghe sono la regola: tu sei l'eccezione.

Magari se passavi tu...la scena era questa...Sole che diceva alle colleghe...pssssssssssssssssssss....silenzio...passa quella che ci crede sfigate...e subito cambiavano discorso.


----------



## MK (15 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi dispiace Minerva: Sole e le sue colleghe sono la regola: tu sei l'eccezione.


Se questa è la regola è una ben triste regola eh.


----------



## Diletta (16 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Diletta, son stanca di dirtelo.
> 
> tu non le capisci affatto, le ragioni.
> 
> ti stai solo costruendo degli schemi mentali per accettare che possano esistere certe situazioni.



Chiara, sei per caso nella mia testa per sapere che non capisco le ragioni?
Guarda caso che non vengo da un altro pianeta, non ti viene proprio in mente che un po' di desiderio di rinnovate emozioni non lo possa aver provato anch'io?

Non devo proprio sforzarmi a costruire macchinosi schemi mentali per accettare una cosa così banale e scontata come questa, credimi.

L'unica sostanziale differenza fra me e lui è che io ho dei principi molto forti che mi hanno fatto ragionare su...e, indovina un po', ha prevalso la ragione.
E al tempo ho pensato che era da incoscienti rischiare di perdere tutto quello che avevo (e non è poco, e questo lo confermo anche ora) per un palpitare di cuore e per provare un altro uomo, tanto più che il mio funziona non bene, ma benissimo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Chiara, sei per caso nella mia testa per sapere che non capisco le ragioni?
> Guarda caso che non vengo da un altro pianeta, non ti viene proprio in mente che un po' di desiderio di rinnovate emozioni non lo possa aver provato anch'io?
> 
> Non devo proprio sforzarmi a costruire macchinosi schemi mentali per accettare una cosa così banale e scontata come questa, credimi.
> ...


No, scusa...non sono certo nella tua testa.

Ma continui a non capire quel che intendo.
Non metto in dubbio che tu possa aver provato un desiderio legittimo di rinnovate emozioni.
Ma non l'hai trasformato in azione.

:mexican:


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2011)

Se una persona dovesse valere qualcosa per non essere tradita allora perchè solitamente chi ha veri valori e quindi un vero valore rimane cornuto?
Solo chi vive la vita con leggerezza, non usando la materia grigia il più delle volte rimane sempre senza il bel paio di cornette, forse perchè le donne quando vedono una persona di buoni principi si dicono che è il fesso da poter rendere cornuto per il loro bene supremo? (o pene supremo) Certe donne le eviterei come la peste, per 15 minuti di saltellante divertimento ti fanno svendere l'anima.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se una persona dovesse valere qualcosa per non essere tradita allora perchè solitamente chi ha veri valori e quindi un vero valore rimane cornuto?
> Solo chi vive la vita con leggerezza, non usando la materia grigia il più delle volte rimane sempre senza il bel paio di cornette, forse perchè le donne quando vedono una persona di buoni principi si dicono che è il fesso da poter rendere cornuto per il loro bene supremo? (o pene supremo) Certe donne le eviterei come la peste, per 15 minuti di saltellante divertimento ti fanno svendere l'anima.


Daniele....

a quando 15 minuti di saltellante divertimento sulla mia Gtv?

( è un invito ufficiale  )


----------



## Diletta (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fatti una tua vita privata a fianco della sua.
> Non sarà un santo eh?
> Ma fidati nessuno è santo, nè tua madre, nè tua sorella e ognuno ha i propri scheletri nell'armadio.
> Voi due dovete fare un punto così: fin qui vecchio testamento, da oggi in poi nuovo testamento.
> ...



Grazie Conte, sai che ti dico: hai ragione !!!

Infatti voglio proprio sapere come vorrà vivere da ora in poi: il tempo degli inganni e dei sotterfugi voglio che sia finito. Io non mangio nessuno, se ne può tranquillamente parlare.
Gli ho già anticipato che, se riusciremo ad uscire da questo vortice di dispiacere reciproco, dovremo ridefinire il nostro rapporto cercando i nuovi equilibri mancanti e, sulla base delle nostre esigenze personali, cercare gli accordi giusti per noi. 

E' vero, ha fatto felice se stesso, io c'entro poco ma faccio fatica a tenerlo a mente.
Non riesco ad assimilare l'idea che potrebbe fare sesso con me oggi e domani farlo con un'altra e tornare a casa come se niente fosse, tranquillo come sempre.
Tu mi confermi la "normalità" di questo comportamento?
Parlo per ipotesi sull'attuale, perché mi riesce meglio pensarlo, visto che per lui è stato normale agire così all'apice della carriera da libertino.

Non posso vivere la mia vita in funzione di lui, questo è davvero difficile da attuarsi, ma sai perché? Abbiamo sempre condiviso non dico tutto (sarebbe una simbiosi), ma tanti aspetti del quotidiano, e questo reciprocamente, poiché la cosa faceva piacere a entrambi.
Ancora adesso per lui è lo stesso, sono io che non ho al momento la disponibilità né la voglia di fare le cose insieme, non sempre e non tutte.
Per lui è già tornato tutto come prima...

Rispiegami un'altra volta il personaggio che ho accanto...e che riesce a fare battute e a raccontarmi barzellette sulle corna e a riderci di gusto.
Confesso che quando sono in vena buona, due belle risate me le faccio anch'io...tanto ormai.....  

La fregatura è questa cazzo di altalena emozionale !


----------



## Diletta (16 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, scusa...non sono certo nella tua testa.
> 
> Ma continui a non capire quel che intendo.
> Non metto in dubbio che tu possa aver provato un desiderio legittimo di rinnovate emozioni.
> ...



...appunto perché l'ho provato il desiderio capisco anche chi l'ha trasformato in azione.
Io dico sempre che si risponde in primis alla nostra coscienza ancora prima che al rispettivo partner, basta essere responsabili di ciò che si fa.
Infatti, non ho davvero parole di condanna per mio marito, mi fa solo tanta ma tanta rabbia (sono umana) e ovviamente tanto dispiacere.


----------



## Diletta (16 Giugno 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Daniele....
> 
> a quando 15 minuti di saltellante divertimento sulla mia Gtv?
> 
> ( è un invito ufficiale  )


...meno male che mio marito non è iscritto al forum e mai lo sarà, altrimenti mi sa che questo invito lo vorrebbe per lui... 
:carneval::carneval:

P.S. stasera sono in vena di cazzate...si nota un po'??
Ma potevo essere come voi, leggera e evanescente, senza troppe complicazioni? Avrei già pareggiato i famosi conti, eccome...
Forse la zoccolaggine è proprio innata, non ricordo più chi l'ha detto di recente...


----------



## Niko74 (16 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...
> Rispiegami un'altra volta* il personaggio che ho accanto...e che riesce a fare battute e a raccontarmi barzellette sulle corna e a riderci di gusto*.


beh...allora fagliele pure tu e diglielo...vediamo se poi ha voglia di ridere di gusto :rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensavo.....
> ma quando capita che una donna decida di conquistare tuo marito alle tue spalle quante probabilità ci sono che ci riesca?
> molte.
> e se anche il dopo può essere scontato (a suo sfavore) può lasciare il cadavere di un matrimonio alle spalle.


sapessi quanto ci ho pensato

nel mio caso la caccia è stata lunga

e ogni tanto mi chiedo
come sarebbe finita se, dopo aver trombato,  lei non avesse avuto fretta di concludere

alla fine mi rispondo che, in ogni caso, lui avrebbe avuto quel che aveva meritato, ma probabilmente non ciò che aveva cercato
e io pure
ma tra i 2 sarebbe andata comunque meglio a me


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma certo Amoremio, queste fughe dalla realtà sono mere illusioni e non risolvono un bel nulla.
> Addirittura conosco più di un caso in cui l'ignaro marito non cornifica (o quanto meno sembra di no), se mai sarà portatore di corna e le insoddisfazioni sono dovute principalmente a situazioni di scontento per problemi irrisolti che si trascinano da anni. Ecco che allora arriva alla mente la squallida idea di evadere con un tradimento, sotto sotto c'è anche un po' di rabbia accumulata.
> 
> Una situazione dove c'è un marito che ha un lavoro impegnativo che lo tiene fuori di casa tutto il giorno e che, al rientro, rimane poco altro da fare se non andare a cena, una lei che non ha o non riesce a trovare molte soddisfazioni fuori dall'ambiente familiare, anche perchè ci sono i figli ancora piccoli da accudire, la famiglia d'origine è lontana, il luogo dove si è andati a vivere è insopportabile.
> ...


le vie d'uscita le trova chi le vuole trovare


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...*meno male che mio marito non è iscritto al forum e mai lo sarà, altrimenti mi sa che questo invito lo vorrebbe per lui... *
> :carneval::carneval:
> 
> P.S. stasera sono in vena di cazzate...si nota un po'??
> ...


Non sara' iscritto ma senz'altro continua a leggerti...da li' lo spararti battute e "divertirvi"...

sa che ti ha in pugno...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sapessi quanto ci ho pensato
> 
> nel mio caso la caccia è stata lunga
> 
> ...


 hai ragione.
certo è che occorre pelo sullo stomaco per calpestare le vite degli altri e troppi/e  lo fanno.


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ho paura di non riconoscere in tempo una situazione critica da un normale periodo di stanca matrimoniale, e poi c'è la tua testimonianza che mi lascia particolarmente avvilita.
> 
> Non temi Amoremio di incorrere in errori di valutazione nel vostro futuro di coppia e di non saper cogliere o interpretare quello che ti arriva dall'altra parte?
> Come vivi in quest'ottica?
> ...


io non penso tu sia "esagerata"
diletta, tu sei tu
devi tener conto delle tue sensazioni
tu devi essere il tuo punto di riferimento
e chi ti ama ti segua (almeno, più o meno)

non dico che ti devi trasformare in un dittatore
tutt'altro
e non credo che lo faresti

ma non puoi vivere reprimendo sensazioni e pensieri, a beneficio di un presunto "bene superiore" qualunque esso sia
un bene superiore dev'essere soggettivizzato
se è superiore per te, non può essere contro te o a prescindere da te (e quindi dalle tue sensazioni ed esigenze)

per questo, sin dall'inizio, tento di dirti che
invece di elaborare fantasiose strategie per "rincorrere" le esigenze di tuo marito
scava dentro te stessa e individua le tue
ciò che vuoi veramente per te (a prescindere da ciò che potrebbe volere lui, non penso comunque che saranno cose improponibili)

e valuta, poi, come e in qual misura sono compatibili o "compatibilizzabili" con il rapporto con tuo marito
anche venendovi incontro, certo
ma se c'è da rincorrere
che ti rincorra lui
perchè è lui che si è messo a correre fuori dal vostro rapporto

non vivo alla giornata
non riesco a non essere progettuale
è stato già un inferno vivere alla giornata nei mesi del delirio
in cui mi serviva per non impazzire

i timori ci saranno sempre, diletta
e gli errori di valutazione potranno sempre accadere
nessuno mi ( o ti) può garantire il futuro
e intorno a mio marito ci sono tutt'ora donne che manifestano la loro disponibilità
(compresa la str... che ancora insiste)

ma io sono uscita da questa vicenda con nuove consapevolezze

e credo anche lui
su sè stesso e su di me

tra queste
anche il fatto che come ho trovato la forza di perdonare uno scivolone di quella portata
con dolore, troverò quella di massimizzare la pendenza di un eventuale scivolone futuro


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Se per te la fedeltà è un valore non deve giurare ma deve sapere che se ricapita (ammesso tu adesso riesca a perdonarlo) tu non lo riperdonerai. Difficile darti un consiglio quindi devi capire cosa vuoi tu, senza accettare nulla facendoti violenza per la paura di perderlo.
> 
> La frase in grassetto mi fa sorridere. Credo c'entri veramente poco il fatto che tu sia stata, sia o sarai bella......


 
SANTA SUBITO

e quotone con inchino


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me queste tue amiche invidiose sembrano decisamente sfigate.
> trovare un uomo più giovane con il quale copulare non è poi così difficile , se questo desiderano facciano in modo di arrivare ad esaudire questo desiderio.
> però non le definirei innamorate, tantomeno appagate


esimia,

la quoto

e, dispettosamente, l'approvo pure


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma non sono affatto inorridita: se questo vogliono invece di fare le oche meravigliate agiscano di conseguenza prendendosi le loro belle responsabilità.
> non idealizzo un bel nulla; detesto certi atteggiamenti


ri-quoto


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Chiara, sei per caso nella mia testa per sapere che non capisco le ragioni?
> Guarda caso che non vengo da un altro pianeta, non ti viene proprio in mente che un po' di desiderio di rinnovate emozioni non lo possa aver provato anch'io?
> 
> Non devo proprio sforzarmi a costruire macchinosi schemi mentali per accettare una cosa così banale e scontata come questa, credimi.
> ...


e lo stesso avrebbe ben potuto fare lui

checchè se ne dica 
l'essere umano di sesso maschile non è un minus abens governato dal pisello
o almeno non dovrebbe esserlo


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie Conte, sai che ti dico: hai ragione !!!
> 
> Infatti voglio proprio sapere come vorrà vivere da ora in poi: il tempo degli inganni e dei sotterfugi voglio che sia finito. Io non mangio nessuno, se ne può tranquillamente parlare.
> Gli ho già anticipato che, se riusciremo ad uscire da questo vortice di dispiacere reciproco, dovremo ridefinire il nostro rapporto cercando i nuovi equilibri mancanti e, sulla base delle nostre esigenze personali, cercare gli accordi giusti per noi.
> ...


ne rideresti con maggior gusto e con complicità
se ti sentisti fuori dalle sabbie mobili


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione.
> certo è che occorre pelo sullo stomaco per calpestare le vite degli altri e troppi/e lo fanno.


se ricordi

parlando di lealtà
indicavo
quella verso sè stessi
quella verso chi ci è accanto
ma anche quella verso chiunque altro


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io non penso tu sia "esagerata"
> diletta, tu sei tu
> devi tener conto delle tue sensazioni
> tu devi essere il tuo punto di riferimento
> ...


Le vostre situazioni sono anche differenti...

io mi gioco i gioielli che quasi tutta questa benevolenza giustificatoria di Diletta nei confronti del marito, sia determinata dal non avere indipendenza economica in primis che le rende impossibile oggettivamente solo immaginare di vedersi separata, seppur temporaneamente per chiarirsi meglio...

purtroppo credo che sia in una trappola e l'ingoio diventi il male minore...

percio' se non risolvera' la SUA situazione, ma co' sti chiari di luna so' cazzi amari, anche prossime scivolate del marito non saranno mai le ultime che accettera' ma le penultime...

quindi ricapitolo...

anche se non facile, Dile' metti in stand-by il degno maritino e concentrati solo tu te stessa cercando un'occupazione che ti dia quell'indipendenza economica ed autostima che ti farebbe vedere ed affrontare la situazione in maniera completamente diversa...

vabbe' ho scritto al vento, lo so...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> SANTA SUBITO
> 
> e quotone con inchino


Grazie ma prima di farmi santa mi sa che ho qualche peccatuccio da espiare


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie ma prima di farmi santa mi sa che ho qualche peccatuccio da espiare


E quale?

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E quale?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


I pensieri cattivi che mi vengono ogni volta che ti leggo............:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> I pensieri cattivi che mi vengono ogni volta che ti leggo............:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


E' la tua coscienza che se sveglia dal letargo, cocca...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie ma prima di farmi santa mi sa che ho qualche peccatuccio da espiare


sinceramente, saresti in buona compagnia


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E' la tua coscienza che se sveglia dal letargo, cocca...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


.....stai sereno cocco


----------



## Mari' (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie ma prima di farmi santa mi sa che ho qualche peccatuccio da espiare





Sterminator ha detto:


> E quale?
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:





farfalla ha detto:


> I pensieri cattivi che mi vengono ogni volta che ti leggo............:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:





Sterminator ha detto:


> E' la tua coscienza che se sveglia dal letargo, cocca...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:





:rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:​


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> .....stai sereno cocco


Cara lei, io sto sempre tranquillo ed asciutto ed anche guardare negli occhi mi' moje non me costituisce un problema...:mrgreen:

lo so anche per te, e' inutile che lo ribadisci...te prevengo...

solo che nun sai che cazzo de significato c'ha...


:carneval::carneval::carneval:

te ce voleva un altro tipo de marito che te faceva fa' 3 giri de raccordo anulare a calci in culo o legata al paraurti.....

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (16 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:​


 

quoto

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl: :mrgreen: :rotfl:​


Vabbe' ho esagerato....

le ho attribuito na' coscienza...

Farfa' scusa neh?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cara lei, io sto sempre tranquillo ed asciutto ed anche guardare negli occhi mi' moje non me costituisce un problema...:mrgreen:
> 
> *lo so anche per te, e' inutile che lo ribadisci...te prevengo...*
> 
> ...


Non l'avrei mai detto, dimostrazione anche questa che spari a zero e non hai capito un cazzo......
Ma tanto inutile che te lo dica, hai preso una strada, nei miei riguardi, e non hai l'elasticità mentale per rivedere il tuo percorso. cosa che invece le persone intelligenti sanno fare.
Quindi vado avanti e sopravvivo lo stesso. 
Le critiche sono utili quando sono costruttive, le tue sono solo illazioni sparate a caso con l'unico scopo di offendere senza portare alcunchè alla discussione....ma servono anche persone come te per movimentare un forum....


----------



## ozne (16 Giugno 2011)

confusa ha detto:


> si può pensare di voler passare una notte di sesso con un altro?
> 
> non voglio sentirmi dire che sia giusto farlo o quanto sia immorale tradire ne tanto meno che se voglio un altro dovrei chiudere la mia storia
> 
> ...


altroche', ma ancora non mi e' capitato...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non l'avrei mai detto, dimostrazione anche questa che spari a zero e non hai capito un cazzo......
> Ma tanto inutile che te lo dica, hai preso una strada, nei miei riguardi, e non hai l'elasticità mentale per rivedere il tuo percorso. cosa che invece le persone intelligenti sanno fare.
> Quindi vado avanti e sopravvivo lo stesso.
> Le critiche sono utili quando sono costruttive, le tue sono solo illazioni sparate a caso con l'unico scopo di offendere senza portare alcunchè alla discussione....ma servono anche persone come te per movimentare un forum....


Farfa' ma quale sparare a caso, non essere elastici ed offendere...

di come ti consideri sterminator a te comunque non deve fregare ed infatti te ne freghi, ma quello che non vuoi capire, perche' te conviene affa' la scema pe' non anda' in guerra, e' che un tradimento "normale" e' un conto, un tradimento come hai avuto il coraggio di fare tu, se lo sapessero i diretti interessati ed avessero sangue nelle vene che circola, te farebbero a pezzettini e li darebbero al gatto...

*PER ESSERE SUPERCHIARI NA' VOLTA PER TUTTE....LO SCHIFO E' MASSIMO...NON C'E' NIENTE DI PEGGIO CHE UN ESSERE UMANO POSSA CONCEPIRE E SUBIRE!!!!
* 
mo' compri'?

e ce credo che nun aspiri alla santita'...

(manco io per la verita, te riprevengo cosi' nun famo notte come al solito...)

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Farfa' ma quale sparare a caso, non essere elastici ed offendere...
> 
> di come ti consideri sterminator a te comunque non deve fregare ed infatti te ne freghi, ma quello che non vuoi capire, perche' te conviene affa' la scema pe' non anda' in guerra, *e' che un tradimento "normale" e' un conto, un tradimento come hai avuto il coraggio di fare tu, se lo sapessero i diretti interessati ed avessero sangue nelle vene che circola, te farebbero a pezzettini e li darebbero al gatto...*
> 
> ...


Chiudo qui perchè credo che gli altri utenti ne abbiamo le palle piene.
Comunque la parte evidenziata mi è oltremodo chiara, non ho mai detto nulla di diverso, anzi l'ho sempre pensato e ne sono consapevole ma ormai il dubbio che tu manco leggi quello che scrivo è diventato una certezza.
Stammi bene.......

La parte in rosso l'hai aggiunta dopo... Mi auguro che mi cataloghi dopo stupratori, pedofili, assassini.......
Aristammi bene.....


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Chiudo qui perchè credo che gli altri utenti ne abbiamo le palle piene.
> Comunque la parte evidenziata mi è oltremodo chiara, non ho mai detto nulla di diverso, anzi l'ho sempre pensato e ne sono consapevole ma ormai il dubbio che tu manco leggi quello che scrivo è diventato una certezza.
> Stammi bene.......
> 
> ...


Ah beh, non sei a quel livello, quindi stai a posto...:mrgreen:

Comunque di grazia,che cazzo scrivi?.. se t'esibisci soltanto in arrampicate sugli specchi dicendo che gli altri nun te capiscono, tanto che puntualmente ci sciroppiamo paginate e paginate di niente assoluto, quando io commento qualche tua perla che detta da te appunto suona falsa come una banconota da 15 euro...visto che il tuo "percorso" DI QUEL TIPO e' stato stoppato per cause non volute da te e che sarebbero proseguite certamente ad libitum...

ma famm' u' cazz' d' piacer', va...

(scusa ma s'e' scassata la pag. 777)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah beh, non sei a quel livello, quindi stai a posto...:mrgreen:
> 
> Comunque di grazia,che cazzo scrivi?.. se t'esibisci soltanto in arrampicate sugli specchi dicendo che gli altri nun te capiscono, tanto che puntualmente ci sciroppiamo paginate e paginate di niente assoluto, quando io commento qualche tua perla che detta da te appunto suona falsa come una banconota da 15 euro...visto che il tuo "percorso" DI QUEL TIPO e' stato stoppato per cause non volute da te e che sarebbero proseguite certamente ad libitum...
> 
> ...


Ma chi non mi capisce? TU SOLO TU
Chissà perchè tutti gli altri,. persino Daniele, capiscono. Poi possono non condividere ma non travisano quello che scrivo. Il niente in questo forum lo scrivi, a mio parere. E questa è l'ultima risposta che ti do: sei la persona più arrogrante, supponente, maleducata, offensiva che io abbia mai letto.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma chi non mi capisce? TU SOLO TU
> Chissà perchè tutti gli altri,. persino Daniele, capiscono. Poi possono non condividere ma non travisano quello che scrivo. Il niente in questo forum lo scrivi, a mio parere. E questa è l'ultima risposta che ti do: sei la persona più arrogrante, supponente, maleducata, offensiva che io abbia mai letto.


Certo, certo, tutto come vuoi tu...:mrgreen:

cio' detto te riconfermo che se fossi mi' moje te farei fa' a calci in culo il grande raccordo anulare ed i giri mo' sarebbero stati 4 perche' ho valutato meglio.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Certo, certo, tutto come vuoi tu...:mrgreen:
> 
> cio' detto te riconfermo che se fossi mi' moje te farei fa' a calci in culo il grande raccordo anulare ed i giri mo' sarebbero stati 4 perche' ho valutato meglio.....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non ci sono rischi non mi sarei neanche avvicinata a un uomo come te, figurati sposarti. Detto questo sei in ignore. Parla con il muro tanto a te non interessa ascoltare le risposte.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ci sono rischi non mi sarei neanche avvicinata a un uomo come te, figurati sposarti. Detto questo sei in ignore. Parla con il muro tanto a te non interessa ascoltare le risposte.


E ce credo, una porcata del genere e protratta per anni, solo ad un coglione simile e ben valutato e scelto dal mazzo prima da te, potresti azzardarti a farla...

hai avuto culo se hai ancora tutte le ossa ed i denti al loro posto, non lo nego e goditelo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Grazie ma prima di farmi santa mi sa che ho qualche peccatuccio da espiare


E io ti giuro...che finchè vivrò...ti impedirò in mille modi quella santità...poi non mi piaceresti più...e sai no cosa capita quando una non mi piace più eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io ti giuro...che finchè vivrò...ti impedirò in mille modi quella santità...poi non mi piaceresti più...e sai no cosa capita quando una non mi piace più eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


che riguadagni diottrie...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E io ti giuro...che finchè vivrò...ti impedirò in mille modi quella santità...poi non mi piaceresti più...e sai no cosa capita quando una non mi piace più eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


Sembra una minaccia.........
Ma ti sembra possibile che io non ti piaccia più?!!!


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> che riguadagni diottrie...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Il mio dio ti punirà.
Stai a vedere.
Intanto ci penso io a rassicurare e consolare Farfalla.
Grazie Stermì! Come sempre mi fai un favore.
Eheheheheheheeheh....
Ci giocheremo al casinò la tua pensione.
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ci sono rischi non mi sarei neanche avvicinata a un uomo come te, figurati sposarti. Detto questo sei in ignore. Parla con il muro tanto a te non interessa ascoltare le risposte.


 

mi meraviglio che tu lo capisca solo ora...


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ci sono rischi non mi sarei neanche avvicinata a un uomo come te, figurati sposarti. Detto questo sei in ignore. Parla con il muro tanto a te non interessa ascoltare le risposte.


Farfa' confermi de non ave' le palle e d'altronde piu' vigliacca de te agendo cosi' da schifo alle spalle de tuo marito e' na' garanzia.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


hai detto che me mettevi in ignore, invece m'hai rubinato dimostrando il tuo amore sviscerale per tuo marito...:mrgreen:

pensa come sarebbe felice di leggere questa tua dimostrazione d'amore nei suoi confronti...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

A RIDICOLAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E ce credo, una porcata del genere e protratta per anni, solo ad un coglione simile e ben valutato e scelto dal mazzo prima da te, potresti azzardarti a farla...
> 
> *hai avuto culo se hai ancora tutte le ossa ed i denti al loro posto, non lo nego e goditelo...*
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 questa violenza è inaccettabile, stermi.
ti ripeto, così facendo remi contro quelli che sono i valori che vorresti predicare e con i quali concordo.
ma così no


----------



## Nocciola (16 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> mi meraviglio che tu lo capisca solo ora...


L'ho capito da subito tranquillo.......


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio dio ti punirà.
> Stai a vedere.
> Intanto ci penso io a rassicurare e consolare Farfalla.
> Grazie Stermì! Come sempre mi fai un favore.
> ...


Se ce riesci a trovarla, famo a mezzo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



fottiti stronzo...:mrgreen:

te lo dissi dai tempi de chen che te facevo caga' sangue a fiumi...

hai sbagliato l'elemento da provoca'......

d'altronde hai dimostrato abbondantemente d'esse un fallito anche nello scegliere le persone a comincia' da quelle che te circondano.....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Farfa' confermi de non ave' le palle e d'altronde piu' vigliacca de te agendo cosi' da schifo alle spalle de tuo marito e' na' garanzia.....
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...poverino ti rubinano? AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ma poverino...
AHAHAHAHAAHAH....ma guarda a qualcuno non piace tutto ciò che scrivi...ma poverino...piccinin...AHAHAHAHAAHAHA...
Lo rubinano e piange AHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Come stai messo a punti?
Dai dimmelo...
Parlaci abbondantemente dei smeraldi con dichiarazioni di stima ed affetto...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH...


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il mio dio ti punirà.
> Stai a vedere.
> Intanto ci penso io a rassicurare e consolare Farfalla.
> Grazie Stermì! Come sempre mi fai un favore.
> ...


 pensa te che dio dalle grandi imprese.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> pensa te che dio dalle grandi imprese.


Si a me basta suonare questa fuga qui, a Merseburgo e tutti i demoni si scagliano contro sto vecchio comunista...eheheheheeh...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBH7hjnCNq0&feature=related


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2011)

comunque ti devo fare i complimenti per metterci la faccia sempre.
non sei un adone , non sei un corazziere e te ne fotti...da questo punto di vista tanto di cappello alla tua autostima.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque ti devo fare i complimenti per metterci la faccia sempre.
> non sei un adone , non sei un corazziere e te ne fotti...da questo punto di vista tanto di cappello alla tua autostima.


Piuttosto ego ipertrofico da alimentare in continuazione con conferme e tipico di chi e' stato abbandonato da bambino ed anche da adulto...:mrgreen:

tutto quadra...

questo e' il suo palcoscenico per le conferme e gli serve come l'aria...

se chiudesse starebbe nella merda piu' totale......

brrrrrrr........

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...poverino ti rubinano? AHAHAHAHAHAHAH...ma poverino...
> AHAHAHAHAAHAH....ma guarda a qualcuno non piace tutto ciò che scrivi...ma poverino...piccinin...AHAHAHAHAAHAHA...
> Lo rubinano e piange AHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Come stai messo a punti?
> ...


A me qua dei punti fotte un cazzo....

me interessano deppiu' i punti fragola dell'Esselunga...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque ti devo fare i complimenti per metterci la faccia sempre.
> non sei un adone , non sei un corazziere e te ne fotti...da questo punto di vista tanto di cappello alla tua autostima.


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ma mi consideri così stupido?
Così poco intelligente?
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...

Mai dato da intendere di essere nè un adone, nè un corazziere...
Ma dovrei essere così stupido da legare la mia autostima al mio aspetto fisico?

Per alcune sono un uomo bellissimo...
Se piaccio a loro...io sono contento eh?
Che mi manca?

Ma non hai capito è il testo della Reubke...la mia maledizione...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Piuttosto ego ipertrofico da alimentare in continuazione con conferme e tipico di chi e' stato abbandonato da bambino ed anche da adulto...:mrgreen:
> 
> tutto quadra...
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
Vero Contepinceton show...
Le comiche di Benny Hill...
AHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Ma di quali conferme avrei bisogno?
Ti confermo che so un fallito e sto ben così...
Sgrunf sgrunf...i maiali sguazzano bene nel loro porcile...
E non vanno nei salotti dei benpensanti...no?


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Ma mi consideri così stupido?
> Così poco intelligente?
> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> ...


a differenza tua ho grossi limiti.
ma se mi dici "mi hai fatto capire......"
ho ceffato di brutto, come non detto.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a differenza tua ho grossi limiti.
> ma se mi dici "mi hai fatto capire......"
> ho ceffato di brutto, come non detto.


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julius_Reubke
Musica di un genio che deve morire a 24 anni per tisi. Uno dei più grandi allievi di Franz Liszt.
1 Dio che fai giustizia, o Signore,
Dio che fai giustizia: mostrati!
2 Alzati, giudice della terra,
rendi la ricompensa ai superbi.
3 Fino a quando gli empi, Signore,
fino a quando gli empi trionferanno?
4 Sparleranno, diranno insolenze,
si vanteranno tutti i malfattori?
5 Signore, calpestano il tuo popolo,
opprimono la tua eredità.
6 Uccidono la vedova e il forestiero,
danno la morte agli orfani.
7 Dicono: «Il Signore non vede,
il Dio di Giacobbe non se ne cura».
8 Comprendete, insensati tra il popolo,
stolti, quando diventerete saggi?
9 Chi ha formato l'orecchio, forse non sente?
Chi ha plasmato l'occhio, forse non guarda?
10 Chi regge i popoli forse non castiga,
lui che insegna all'uomo il sapere?
11 Il Signore conosce i pensieri dell'uomo:
non sono che un soffio.
12 Beato l'uomo che tu istruisci, Signore,
e che ammaestri nella tua legge,
13 per dargli riposo nei giorni di sventura,
finché all'empio sia scavata la fossa.
14 Perché il Signore non respinge il suo popolo,
la sua eredità non la può abbandonare,
15 ma il giudizio si volgerà a giustizia,
la seguiranno tutti i retti di cuore.
16 Chi sorgerà per me contro i malvagi?
Chi starà con me contro i malfattori?
17 Se il Signore non fosse il mio aiuto,
in breve io abiterei nel regno del silenzio.
18 Quando dicevo: «Il mio piede vacilla»,
la tua grazia, Signore, mi ha sostenuto.
19 Quand'ero oppresso dall'angoscia,
il tuo conforto mi ha consolato.
20 Può essere tuo alleato un tribunale iniquo,
che fa angherie contro la legge?
21 Si avventano contro la vita del giusto,
e condannano il sangue innocente.
22 Ma il Signore è la mia difesa,
roccia del mio rifugio è il mio Dio;
23 egli ritorcerà contro di essi la loro malizia,
per la loro perfidia li farà perire,
li farà perire il Signore, nostro Dio.


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAAH...
> Vero Contepinceton show...
> Le comiche di Benny Hill...
> AHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> ...


Ma te manco in quelli dei malpensanti ce poj anna'...

a meno che nun servi al tavolo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julius_Reubke
> Musica di un genio che deve morire a 24 anni per tisi. Uno dei più grandi allievi di Franz Liszt.
> 1 Dio che fai giustizia, o Signore,
> Dio che fai giustizia: mostrati!
> ...


nella mia disperazione di atea , se posso darti un umile consiglio: non nominarlo invano e per futili sciocchezze


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> nella mia disperazione di atea , se posso darti un umile consiglio: non nominarlo invano e per futili sciocchezze


Altrimenti cosa mi capita?
Mi fulmina?
Io sono un suo servo mascalzone...
Ma Lui mi vuole bene eh?
Lui dice solo di non abiurare alla sua grazia.
E questo non l'ho mai fatto.
Ehi, poi a mio modestissimo parere, è impossibile professarsi atei e poi dedicarsi all'arte...
Perchè, sempre a mio modestissimo parere, l'arte apre uno squarcio su una bellezza che non sappiamo nè vedere, nè comprendere appieno, ma di cui abbiamo un sentore.
Ascolta, questa è l'opera di un dissoluto, dissacratore, perdigiorno, ecc..ecc..ecc...ma difficile non sentire che sta roba porta all'Eterno...

Ascolta:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqkMbk8eX6Y

E se vediamo quest'uomo dal punto di vista morale, umano...ecc..ecc..ecc..
La sua breve esistenza è stata un fallimento totale, neppure degno di una tomba...gettato in una fossa comune...e lasciato una vedova...piena di debiti...
Ma Dio fa pagare con un'eccessiva sensibilità verso il dolore certe anime.

Capisci...la fede in Dio...è qualcosa che ti fa vedere tutte le cose terrene come stupide baggianate...

Senti...tu hai idea di quante bestemmie ha costato al Buonarrotti la cappella sistina?
Eppure lui è riuscito a dipingere quella cosa!


----------



## Sterminator (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Altrimenti cosa mi capita?
> Mi fulmina?
> Io sono un suo servo mascalzone...
> Ma Lui mi vuole bene eh?
> ...


Si e l'ha fatto anche gratis...come no...:mrgreen:

fargli mettere le mutande ai nudi dipinti poi, e' stato per non far dispiacere dio (prezzemolo in ogni minestra...:mrgreen se vedeva i bigoli penzolanti neh?



:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva e questa la compose per sua moglie ammalata...
Un ' opera stupefacente...
Qui non è il compositore di corte che dice...dio santo che palle devo fare una messa per l'arcivescovo coglione come dice lui...

Qui è lui che si rivolge a Dio...ed è lui a parlare...
Mai trovato in vita mia una musica più "perfetta" di quella di Mozart...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78gdKSwAxa4


----------



## Sole (16 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le donne sono persone.


Questo è poco ma sicuro!


----------



## Sole (16 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Se questa è la regola è una ben triste regola eh.


Ti sbagli, io non sono una triste regola.


----------



## Sole (16 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me queste tue amiche invidiose sembrano decisamente sfigate.


Non sono mie amiche, ma colleghe che non conosco poi così bene. Ma non le trovo affatto sfigate.

Una delle due è tra l'altro un'ottima insegnante, molto brillante, una bella donna alta e bionda che non passa inosservata e che potrebbe avere tutti gli uomini che vuole. E non ha mai tradito suo marito, almeno non fisicamente.


----------



## Daniele (16 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non sono mie amiche, ma colleghe che non conosco poi così bene. Ma non le trovo affatto sfigate.
> 
> Una delle due è tra l'altro un'ottima insegnante, molto brillante, una bella donna alta e bionda che non passa inosservata e che potrebbe avere tutti gli uomini che vuole. E non ha mai tradito suo marito, almeno non fisicamente.


Fidati, Minerva ci ha beccato con il termine sfigate, perchè vogliono una cosa che è a portata di qualsiasi donna eppure non l'hanno e si fanno silmini sul come e bla bla bla, se sapessero un minimo sul mondo maschile non starebbero troppo a speculare, ma forse perderebbero tutto il fascino della cosa, visto che un uomo se non ha intenzioni serie spara cazzate una dietro all'altra pur di fare centro, io sono sempre stato troppo onesto in certi approci...andati spesso in bianco, ma vero è anche che io non faccio falsi complimenti sulla persona se intendo solo avere un incontro fisico...quindi la donna come oggetto del mio desiderio e non come persona in piena completezza, c'è una sorta di differenza. Ma come ho sempre detto, delle donne mi curo davvero poco, ci sono pensieri alquanto più interessanti in giro.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fidati, Minerva ci ha beccato con il termine sfigate, perchè vogliono una cosa che è a portata di qualsiasi donna eppure non l'hanno e si fanno silmini sul come e bla bla bla, se sapessero un minimo sul mondo maschile non starebbero troppo a speculare, ma forse perderebbero tutto il fascino della cosa, visto che un uomo se non ha intenzioni serie spara cazzate una dietro all'altra pur di fare centro, io sono sempre stato troppo onesto in certi approci...andati spesso in bianco, ma vero è anche che io non faccio falsi complimenti sulla persona se intendo solo avere un incontro fisico...quindi la donna come oggetto del mio desiderio e non come persona in piena completezza, c'è una sorta di differenza. Ma come ho sempre detto, delle donne mi curo davvero poco, ci sono pensieri alquanto più interessanti in giro.


No.
Tu hai una sola donna: lei la seconda che ti ha tradito.
La tua ex: la tua ossessione della vita.
Morirai pazzo.:unhappy:


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non sono mie amiche, ma colleghe che non conosco poi così bene. Ma non le trovo affatto sfigate.
> 
> Una delle due è tra l'altro un'ottima insegnante, molto brillante, una bella donna alta e bionda che non passa inosservata e che potrebbe avere tutti gli uomini che vuole. E non ha mai tradito suo marito, almeno non fisicamente.


senti, una donna appagata non ti giudica ma non t'invidia per aver tradito tuo marito...tantomeno ti chiede come hai fatto a trovare un uomo...
questo mi pare davvero da sfigate.
e se devo dirla tutta a delle non amiche non avrei parlato dei fatti miei così intimi.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> senti, una donna appagata non ti giudica ma non t'invidia per aver tradito tuo marito...tantomeno ti chiede come hai fatto a trovare un uomo...
> questo mi pare davvero da sfigate.
> *e se devo dirla tutta a delle non amiche non avrei parlato dei fatti miei così intimi.*


Tanto piu' se sono colleghe ed anche con rapporti superficiali...

Ottimo comunque per pasturare i pesci...:mrgreen:

sento puzza de sòla da sole...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> senti, una donna appagata non ti giudica ma non t'invidia per aver tradito tuo marito...tantomeno ti chiede come hai fatto a trovare un uomo...
> questo mi pare davvero da sfigate.
> e se devo dirla tutta a delle non amiche non avrei parlato dei fatti miei così intimi.


Forse perchè sei di un'altra epoca...
Io ho le prove concrete e tangibili che le donne in genere si dicono tutto...
Bocca mia taci...


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Forse perchè sei di un'altra epoca...
> Io ho le prove concrete e tangibili che le donne in genere si dicono tutto...
> Bocca mia taci...


sì,sarà per quello
quanti anni ha sole?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì,sarà per quello
> quanti anni ha sole?


Meno di me...al punto giusto...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Meno di me...al punto giusto...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 ottimo


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Meno di me...al punto giusto...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


e te li porti pure malissimo i tuoi 40 e spiccioli...:mrgreen:

pari un rattuso...

:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (17 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e te li porti pure malissimo i tuoi 40 e spiccioli...:mrgreen:
> 
> pari un rattuso...
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


 
no Sterminator...il Conte l'ho conosciuto e'non e'come dici tu...uomo in gamba,simpatico,e colto,io li uomini li scruto zero,ma li porta piu'che bene ,gli anni...sei fuori strada,,,,,,come sempre:carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no Sterminator...il Conte l'ho conosciuto e'non e'come dici tu...uomo in gamba,simpatico,e colto,io li uomini li scruto zero,ma li porta piu'che bene ,gli anni...sei fuori strada,,,,,,come sempre:carneval:


Contentissimo di averti lasciato il piacere della sua conoscenza de visu e di essertelo portato a casa...:carneval:

pero' siccome qua non ha lesinato foto e filmati in cui appare in tutto il suo splendore, tipico di chi e' sommerso da insicurezze,  te diro' da fratello, che quello che ho visto e letto di lui, me basta ed avanza...

anzi te diro' deppiu', disinfetto sempre sul monitor tutti i suoi post, nun se sa mai...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (17 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Fidati, Minerva ci ha beccato con il termine sfigate


Boh.

Sarà che io sono sempre portata a vedere il lato positivo di tutti ed è difficile per me ricondurre una persona ad un'unica riduttiva definizione.

Per me le persone, per quanti sbagli commettano, possono avere risorse che io non ho, possono sempre insegnarmi qualcosa, nel bene o nel male. Io lascio sempre aperta la possibilità agli altri di sorprendermi.

Tu giudichi in modo molto netto e senza possibilità di appello, buon per te, sicuramente vivi nella tua corazza senza rischiare nulla. Io forse sono meno prudente di te, ma insieme alle inculate mi prendo anche il bello delle persone e della vita.


----------



## Sole (17 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> senti, una donna appagata non ti giudica ma non t'invidia per aver tradito tuo marito...tantomeno ti chiede come hai fatto a trovare un uomo...
> questo mi pare davvero da sfigate.
> e se devo dirla tutta a delle non amiche non avrei parlato dei fatti miei così intimi.


Hai il diritto di avere la tua opinione e di pensare che le mie colleghe siano delle sfigate.

Io personalmente non ho niente da nascondere, non ho timore di aprirmi agli altri e confrontarmi con loro, se ho la sensazione di poterlo fare. Però sono molto attenta quando parlo di ciò che ha fatto mio marito, perchè non voglio esporlo a giudizi pesanti che non si meriterebbe.


----------



## Sole (17 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> sento puzza de sòla da sole...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Sei un poeta nato!

Molto creativo e linguisticamente colorato, complimenti davvero!


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai il diritto di avere la tua opinione e di pensare che le mie colleghe siano delle sfigate.
> 
> *Io personalmente non ho niente da nascondere, non ho timore di aprirmi agli altri e confrontarmi con loro, se ho la sensazione di poterlo fare*. Però sono molto attenta quando parlo di ciò che ha fatto mio marito, perchè non voglio esporlo a giudizi pesanti che non si meriterebbe.


aprirsi agli altri ,per me, non vuol dire necessariamente raccontare cose così intime da mettere in imbarazzo la mia famiglia.soprattutto con persone con le quali ho rapporti superficiali.
ma ovviamente parlo per la mia idea di riservatezza che a volte è anche eccessiva, me ne rendo conto


----------



## Sole (17 Giugno 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> aprirsi agli altri ,per me, non vuol dire necessariamente raccontare cose così intime da mettere in imbarazzo la mia famiglia.soprattutto con persone con le quali ho rapporti superficiali.
> ma ovviamente parlo per la mia idea di riservatezza che a volte è anche eccessiva, me ne rendo conto


Io sicuramente non sono una persona riservata. Mi apro agli altri con facilità e parlo di me senza problemi. Sempre stata così.

Però non credo di aver messo in imbarazzo la mia famiglia, nè con i miei comportamenti, nè con le confidenze che ho fatto a due persone che, per quanto conoscenze superficiali, sono donne con le quali mi trovo in sintonia e che conosco da molti anni, almeno lavorativamente.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Contentissimo di averti lasciato il piacere della sua conoscenza de visu e di essertelo portato a casa...:carneval:
> 
> pero' siccome qua non ha lesinato foto e filmati in cui appare in tutto il suo splendore, tipico di chi e' sommerso da insicurezze,  te diro' da fratello, che quello che ho visto e letto di lui, me basta ed avanza...
> 
> ...


Non  è così sai?
E' che essendo un musicista pubblico, ci sono nella rete video di mie esecuzioni, fatte dal pubblico e condivise...
Sai com'è no?
Io volevo solo stroncare sul nascere quelle pruderie...dell'antico tradi...in cui si facevano girare foto di utenti...all'insaputa degli utenti...chiedi alla tua amichetta Marì...che sguazzava bene in queste cose...
Era un modo per dire, che anch'io come Admin...non ho nessun problema a dire qua dentro chi sono nella mia vita reale...tutto lì...
Se fossi sommerso da insicurezze...sarei tutto spaventato no?
Guarda che tu appari a me come un insicurone...
Guarda come ti spaventano i miliardi di persone che non vivono come te e non la pensano come te...
Uno che dice: Solo io devo piacere a mia moglie...ti sembra un sicurone?
Uno sicuro dice...ovvio che mia moglie essendo una persona e una donna può risultare mooooooooooooooooooooolto...piacevole anche ad altri uomini che non sia io...non trovi?

Infine quello sono e quello rimango eh?
Nel bene e nel male.
Male non fare paura non avere.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Hai il diritto di avere la tua opinione e di pensare che le mie colleghe siano delle sfigate.
> 
> Io personalmente non ho niente da nascondere, non ho timore di aprirmi agli altri e confrontarmi con loro, se ho la sensazione di poterlo fare. Però sono molto attenta quando parlo di ciò che ha fatto mio marito, perchè non voglio esporlo a giudizi pesanti che non si meriterebbe.


Brava...e lascia correre...
E fai bene cara Sole...così ti eviti la pletora e il sacro pellegrinaggio di quelle che si permetterebbero di giudicarlo e di insultarlo. Lascia stare, certe cose, hai fatto benissimo a tenertele per te.
Mia moglie ti direbbe, fanno parte delle cose solo vostre!
Bacio Conte!


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2011)

*d'accordissimo*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava...e lascia correre...
> E fai bene cara Sole...così ti eviti la pletora e il sacro pellegrinaggio di quelle che si permetterebbero di giudicarlo e di insultarlo.* Lascia stare, certe cose, hai fatto benissimo a tenertele per te.*
> Mia moglie ti direbbe, fanno parte delle cose solo vostre!
> Bacio Conte!


sono confusa:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non  è così sai?
> E' che essendo un musicista pubblico, ci sono nella rete video di mie esecuzioni, fatte dal pubblico e condivise...
> Sai com'è no?
> Io volevo solo stroncare sul nascere quelle pruderie...dell'antico tradi...in cui si facevano girare foto di utenti...all'insaputa degli utenti...chiedi alla tua amichetta Marì...che sguazzava bene in queste cose...
> ...


Ah cojone, quella che sbandieri per sicurezza e  che sfocia nel tuo voler condividere a differenza mia, tua moglie anche facendola scopare con gli altri, e' solo  dettata da alto sbattimento dei coglioni e nun vedresti pure l'ora che qualcuno s'a' pijasse risolvendoti tutti i problemi, ma quello che non vuoi capire e me "dispiace" non sai quanto...:rotfl: e' che tipi come te a me tutto suscitano tranne la paura perche' il sentimento che domina e' lo schifo, anzi LO SCHIFO..:mrgreen:..nel senso piu' pieno e rotondo che tu possa attribuire al termine...sempre se sei in grado di concepirlo lo schifo dato che ce sguazzi da quando sei nato e quindi per te e' la norma...

convincitene, scirocca'...i falliti come te fanno pochi danni perche' co' na' pisciata se spengono i sacri ardori...


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ah cojone, quella che sbandieri per sicurezza e  che sfocia nel tuo voler condividere a differenza mia, tua moglie anche facendola scopare con gli altri, e' solo  dettata da alto sbattimento dei coglioni e nun vedresti pure l'ora che qualcuno s'a' pijasse risolvendoti tutti i problemi, ma quello che non vuoi capire e me "dispiace" non sai quanto...:rotfl: e' che tipi come te a me tutto suscitano tranne la paura perche' il sentimento che domina e' lo schifo, anzi LO SCHIFO..:mrgreen:..nel senso piu' pieno e rotondo che tu possa attribuire al termine...sempre se sei in grado di concepirlo lo schifo dato che ce sguazzi da quando sei nato e quindi per te e' la norma...
> 
> convincitene, scirocca'...
> 
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Ma scusa io mi occupo solo delle persone a cui io piaccio da impazzire...di quelle a cui faccio schifo non me ne occupo...
Sei tu che ti ostini a voler lordare la mia immagine e non capisco che cosa ci ricavi...proprio non lo capisco...
Sei al soldo di donna Marì?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Questo è solo un forum...
Ti indigna e ti schifano le persone che lo compongono?
Te ne vai no?
Se un locale mi fa schifo...mica ce vo a magnà e a bere tutti i giorni eh?
Vado in un altro locale, e mica penso che tutti quelli che ci vanno siano degli idioti eh?

COme sai il caviale per alcuni è prelibatezza...per altri sa da freschin!

Cioè dal mio punto di vista: tu hai problemi con me, io no...
Oramai sono un'ossessione per te...qualsiasi cosa io scriva tu mi segui...
Non lo so eh?
Neanche avessi trombato tu figlia...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Brava...e lascia correre...
> E fai bene cara Sole...così ti eviti la pletora e il sacro pellegrinaggio di quelle che si permetterebbero di giudicarlo e di insultarlo. *Lascia stare, certe cose, hai fatto benissimo a tenertele per te.*
> Mia moglie ti direbbe, fanno parte delle cose solo vostre!
> Bacio Conte!


E questo quando sarebbe successo?

me devo esse distratto...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma scusa io mi occupo solo delle persone a cui io piaccio da impazzire...di quelle a cui faccio schifo non me ne occupo...
> Sei tu che ti ostini a voler lordare la mia immagine e non capisco che cosa ci ricavi...proprio non lo capisco...
> Sei al soldo di donna Marì?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Questo è solo un forum...
> ...


A parte che qua mica so' tutti sciroccati come te e risultano molto piacevoli da leggere, ue' cazzone veramente l'ossessione so' io per te, visto che ti faccio brillare nell'unica luce di merda per cui sei degno ed il bruciore di culo arriva al punto che fai di tutto per farmi cacciare e nonostante i proclami ripetuti 1000 volte nun riesci a metterme in ignore continuando a provocarme a freddo...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Fally fai come fece Chen e scoppia la pace.......

"se nun te lo ricordi" telefonagli, cazzone...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> A parte che qua mica so' tutti sciroccati come te e risultano molto piacevoli da leggere, ue' cazzone veramente l'ossessione so' io er te, visto che ti faccio brillare nell'unica luce di merda per cui sei degno ed il bruciore di culo arriva al punto che fai di tutto per farmi cacciare e nonostante i proclami ripetuti 1000 volte nun riesci a metterme in ignore continuando a provocarme a freddo...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


Ascolta io ti metto in ignore a tempi alterni no?
Così quando ci sono pochi post da leggere ho modo di dedicarmi anche a te..
Quando ne ho troppi salto paro paro quello che scrivi...tanto continui a ripetere ostinatamente le stesse cose...
Io ti provoco?
Ma quando mai...
Dico solo quello che penso eh?
Nulla di personale eh?
Per esempio io vedo che tu e Marì continuate ad aprire 3d che poi usate come dialogo tra te e lei...e non ne capisco il motivo...quando tutti qua dentro...per i discorsi dialogici...usiamo msn, skipe, fb...mail...ecc....ecc....
Io mi chiedo solo perchè siete così strani te e lei...


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> E questo quando sarebbe successo?
> 
> me devo esse distratto...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Cose che stanno bene solo tra lei e suo marito.
Lei mi chiese un consiglio su una certa questione.
Io le risposi: non scriverne sul forum.
E' stata saggia e prudente.


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ascolta io ti metto in ignore a tempi alterni no?
> Così quando ci sono pochi post da leggere ho modo di dedicarmi anche a te..
> Quando ne ho troppi salto paro paro quello che scrivi...tanto continui a ripetere ostinatamente le stesse cose...
> Io ti provoco?
> ...


Ma lassa perde la nostra stranezza e concentrati piu' sulla tua, anche utilizzando personale con competenze specifiche e che sia anche parecchio bravo nel settore, perche' il tuo caso e' molto difficile da recuperare...:rotfl:

anzi me sa che t'avemo gia' perso e nun spenne soldi...

dalli alle mignotte cosi' scopi e te tranquillizzi...

COME T'HA SEMPRE DETTO TU' MOJE....

:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cose che stanno bene solo tra lei e suo marito.
> Lei mi chiese un consiglio su una certa questione.
> Io le risposi: non scriverne sul forum.
> E' stata saggia e prudente.


Beh se il tuo unico neurone non si fosse surriscaldato, avresti capito che ci riferivamo alle sue confidenze fatte a colleghe e pure con rapporti superficiali che a sputtanarla nell'ambiente ce mettono n'attimo, mica qua...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh se il tuo unico neurone non si fosse surriscaldato, avresti capito che ci riferivamo alle sue confidenze fatte a colleghe e pure con rapporti superficiali che a sputtanarla nell'ambiente ce mettono n'attimo, mica qua...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ah ma tu pensi che nel 2011 le donne siano così?
Ma tu pensi che dire ah sai la tale si è fatta una bella avventura extraconiugale...sia sputtanare?

Stermì...sei come dire....atavico...
Sei peggio della chiesa cattolica...brrrrrrrrrrrrrr....
Eh si ora le colleghe diranno che è una pessima....collega...è na troia eh?

Povere donne...con che razza di mentalità devono ogni giorno combattere e misurarsi...

Mah.....


----------



## Amoremio (17 Giugno 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh se il tuo unico neurone non si fosse surriscaldato, avresti capito che ci riferivamo alle sue confidenze fatte a colleghe e pure con rapporti superficiali che a sputtanarla nell'ambiente ce mettono n'attimo, mica qua...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


il suo neurone l'ha capito benissimo 
il resto non c'entrava ma ci teneva che il forum venisse messo a conoscenza del suo ruolo da consigliori


stermi stai facendo il suo gioco
e francamente appallate pure


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il suo neurone l'ha capito benissimo
> il resto non c'entrava ma ci teneva che il forum venisse messo a conoscenza del suo ruolo da consigliori
> 
> 
> ...


Brava...Amoremio!:up::up::up:
Qui volevo arrivare e qui sono arrivato.:up::up::up:
Ohi, gliel'ho fatto pure notare...ma ci casca ogni volta come un pero cotto


----------



## Sole (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cose che stanno bene solo tra lei e suo marito.
> Lei mi chiese un consiglio su una certa questione.
> Io le risposi: non scriverne sul forum.
> E' stata saggia e prudente.


Conte, vorrei precisare che sul forum certi fatti personali gravi e importanti della mia vita non li scriverei mai, con o senza i tuoi sempre utili consigli ! Ma credo che questo sia abbastanza scontato e valga un po' per tutti.

Per il resto, io non temo, come ha detto Stermi, di essere sputtanata in giro dalle mie colleghe. Non credo che ci sia nulla di vergognoso nella mia condotta, non penso che siano queste le cose di cui ci si debba vergognare.
Sono convinta che quando si agisce con consapevolezza, cercando di riflettere sui propri comportamenti e mettendosi in discussione se e quando necessario, non ci sia alcun giudizio da temere.
Se io sono a posto con la mia coscienza, come può danneggiarmi il giudizio di persone per me insignificanti?


----------



## Sole (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh si ora le colleghe diranno che è una pessima....collega...


Impossibile! Sono molto brava a apprezzata nel mio lavoro, ho una fama indistruttibile :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Conte, vorrei precisare che sul forum certi fatti personali gravi e importanti della mia vita non li scriverei mai, con o senza i tuoi sempre utili consigli ! Ma credo che questo sia abbastanza scontato e valga un po' per tutti.
> 
> Per il resto, io non temo, come ha detto Stermi, di essere sputtanata in giro dalle mie colleghe. Non credo che ci sia nulla di vergognoso nella mia condotta, non penso che siano queste le cose di cui ci si debba vergognare.
> Sono convinta che quando si agisce con consapevolezza, cercando di riflettere sui propri comportamenti e mettendosi in discussione se e quando necessario, non ci sia alcun giudizio da temere.
> Se io sono a posto con la mia coscienza, come può danneggiarmi il giudizio di persone per me insignificanti?


Qua siamo proprio sulla stessa lunghezza d'onda.
Infatti come dico sempre ad una mia amica...guarda chi dice certe cose eh?
Guarda la fonte...


----------



## Daniele (17 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Boh.
> 
> Sarà che io sono sempre portata a vedere il lato positivo di tutti ed è difficile per me ricondurre una persona ad un'unica riduttiva definizione.
> 
> ...


Io non mi inquino con persone che dicono stronzate, se le dicono vuol dire che le pensano e se lo fanno vuol dire che non sono al mio livello, perchè quindi scendere e stare con dei presunti deficienti?
Pensaci Sole, come potrebbe arricchirmi un ritardato?


----------



## Sole (17 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Pensaci Sole, come potrebbe arricchirmi un ritardato?


Anche un ritardato può aiutarti... ad esempio ad allenare la tua pazienza. Oppure può insegnarti che esistono punti di vista diversi dal tuo. Oppure può darti la possibilità di aiutarlo... ad essere meno ritardato!

Ma sai, io qui sono forse un po' vittima di una deformazione professionale. Se nel mio lavoro mi arrendessi, se gettassi la spugna davanti a situazioni difficili o apparentemente senza nessuno spiraglio, forse non potrei fare questo mestiere, ecco. Io per principio cerco sempre un guizzo, un bagliore, qualcosa di positivo su cui lavorare, anche dove apparentemente c'è una tabula rasa.


----------



## MK (17 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Ti sbagli, io non sono una triste regola.


Una donna insoddisfatta del rapporto che ha lo chiude e cerca altro. Non va a cercare la botta di vita che la fa andare avanti in qualche modo. Che cosa ci si sposa a fare io non lo so.


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Una donna insoddisfatta del rapporto che ha lo chiude e cerca altro. Non va a cercare la botta di vita che la fa andare avanti in qualche modo. Che cosa ci si sposa a fare io non lo so.


Tu dici?
Mah...Ci sono anche donne che non guardano solo al alto sentimentale della faccenda, ma anche a quello opportunistico.
Vedi forse la botta di vita, è vissuta con la consapevolezza che non serve ad andare avanti, ma a svagarsi e divertirsi.
Ci si sposa sempre meno sai?
Nella nostra società sono molti i parametri da guardare eh?
Pensa un tempo molti si sposavano anche perchè era l'unico sistema per convivere, o per andarsene di casa.
Pensiamo anche al mito della verginità e alla demonizzazione del sesso...i famosi rapporti prematrimoniali...
Quanti si saranno sposati per poter finalmente chiavare in santapace!

E' l'esclusività sessuale...che è sulla via del tramonto...


----------



## MK (17 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> Mah...Ci sono anche donne che non guardano solo al alto sentimentale della faccenda, ma anche a quello opportunistico.
> Vedi forse la botta di vita, è vissuta con la consapevolezza che non serve ad andare avanti, ma a svagarsi e divertirsi.
> Ci si sposa sempre meno sai?
> ...


Ma io non pensavo solo al lato sentimentale. Voglio fare sesso con un altro ma sto dentro comunque al rapporto che ho. Per quale motivo? Non posso andare avanti svagarmi divertirmi da single?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Una donna insoddisfatta del rapporto che ha lo chiude e cerca altro. Non va a cercare la botta di vita che la fa andare avanti in qualche modo. Che cosa ci si sposa a fare io non lo so.


Ti riquoto.
Allora vorrà dire che se mia moglie è insoddisfatta chiuderà e cercherà altrove.
Finchè non lo fa vorrà solo dire che le sta ben così.
Non mi sembra che si ubriachi, urli, pianga, faccia scenate, ha perfino fatto la dieta per le vacanze.
Che cosa mi abbia sposato a fare io non lo so.

Piuttosto ho il vago sospetto MK che tu voglia un uomo TUTTO per te.
La vedo dura eh?
Vuoi per la tua età, per la tua situazione e soprattutto per i tempi che corrono.
A meno che tu non cerca un bambino che si attacchi alla tettina!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma io non pensavo solo al lato sentimentale. Voglio fare sesso con un altro ma sto dentro comunque al rapporto che ho. Per quale motivo? Non posso andare avanti svagarmi divertirmi da single?


Prurito de figa.
Tarlo nella testa.
Sto tipo me intriga.
Mettersi alla prova.
Trarse alti.
Non me ne frega un casso della fedeltà.
Occasione propizia.
Taso con tutti e nessun me dirà niente.
Perchè l'uomo di una botta e via, domani non ci sarà più: come è entrato così se n'è andato.
Pura curiosità.
Ecc...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Ma soprattutto perchè....
Scopare è bello!


----------



## passante (18 Giugno 2011)

confusa ha detto:


> si può pensare di voler passare una notte di sesso con un altro?
> 
> non voglio sentirmi dire che sia giusto farlo o quanto sia immorale tradire ne tanto meno che se voglio un altro dovrei chiudere la mia storia
> 
> ...


certo che si può, perchè no?

mi è capitato e per scelta è rimasto tale, certe volte senza nessuna fatica, in un certo periodo della mia vita con moltissima fatica. ma ad oggi confermo la scelta.


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Piuttosto ho il vago sospetto MK che tu voglia un uomo TUTTO per te.
> La vedo dura eh?
> Vuoi per la tua età, per la tua situazione e soprattutto per i tempi che corrono.


Che ne sai che non l'abbia già trovato? :mexican:


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Scopare è bello!


Per te è questione di quantità, per me di qualità. E il non accontentarsi alla fine premia sempre.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Che ne sai che non l'abbia già trovato? :mexican:


Buon per te allora...:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Per te è questione di quantità, per me di qualità. E il non accontentarsi alla fine premia sempre.


Infatti moncher...
Coadura mai paura!:mexican:

Finalmente io ho raggiunto il giusto equilibrio no?
E finalmente posso anch'io essere fedele fino alla morte!


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti moncher...
> Coadura mai paura!:mexican:
> 
> Finalmente io ho raggiunto il giusto equilibrio no?
> E finalmente posso anch'io essere *fedele fino alla morte*!


Stai male? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Stai male? :mrgreen:


No...mai stato meglio in vita mia...
Da settembre in qua...è stata tutta una scalata di consapevolezza...un razzo varda...
Ma io sono sempre stato fedele a quello che ho promesso eh?
Ti prometto cara, che se mi trascuri, le altre faran man bassa del conte.


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Una donna insoddisfatta del rapporto che ha lo chiude e cerca altro. Non va a cercare la botta di vita che la fa andare avanti in qualche modo. Che cosa ci si sposa a fare io non lo so.


Io sono stata insoddisfatta del mio rapporto per un periodo, ho sofferto molto e in quel periodo la botta di vita mi ha fatto un gran bene. E non sono andata avanti in qualche modo, affatto: mi sono ricostruita da capo a piedi per poter ricostruire il rapporto con mio marito, che oggi amo immensamente, che mi rende felice e pienamente appagata.

La vita non è una strada a senso unico.


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono stata insoddisfatta del mio rapporto per un periodo, ho sofferto molto e in quel periodo la botta di vita mi ha fatto un gran bene. E non sono andata avanti in qualche modo, affatto: mi sono ricostruita da capo a piedi per poter ricostruire il rapporto con mio marito, che oggi amo immensamente, che mi rende felice e pienamente appagata.
> 
> La vita non è una strada a senso unico.


E nel momento in cui nascesse un'altra insoddisfazione che si fa?


----------



## Sole (18 Giugno 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E nel momento in cui nascesse un'altra insoddisfazione che si fa?


Per quanto mi riguarda non posso saperlo. Non è che io mi sia mai interessata molto al tema dell'infedeltà, nè ho mai cercato altri uomini. Sono stata sempre fedele, anche durante crisi profonde, e alla fine credo che la mia tendenza sia questa.

Il fatto che in un periodo di transizione della mia vita e del mio matrimonio mi sia capitata l'esperienza del tradimento non vuol dire che il tradimento sia la diretta conseguenza di ogni mia insoddisfazione o frustrazione.


----------



## MK (18 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda non posso saperlo. Non è che io mi sia mai interessata molto al tema dell'infedeltà, nè ho mai cercato altri uomini. Sono stata sempre fedele, anche durante crisi profonde, e alla fine credo che la mia tendenza sia questa.
> 
> Il fatto che in un periodo di transizione della mia vita e del mio matrimonio mi sia capitata l'esperienza del tradimento *non vuol dire che il tradimento sia la diretta conseguenza di ogni mia insoddisfazione o frustrazione*.


Ok.


----------



## Hirohito (19 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Per quanto mi riguarda non posso saperlo. Non è che io mi sia mai interessata molto al tema dell'infedeltà, nè ho mai cercato altri uomini. Sono stata sempre fedele, anche durante crisi profonde, e alla fine credo che la mia tendenza sia questa.
> 
> Il fatto che in un periodo di transizione della mia vita e del mio matrimonio mi sia capitata l'esperienza del tradimento *non vuol dire che il tradimento sia la diretta conseguenza di ogni mia insoddisfazione o frustrazione*.


Interessante.
Cosa allora ? E perchè, se posso ?


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Interessante.
> Cosa allora ? E perchè, se posso ?


Non so se interpreto bene la tua domanda... cosa sarebbe la diretta conseguenza di un'eventuale insoddisfazione matrimoniale?

Sicuramente un allontanamento 'emotivo' da mio marito. Lo so perchè è capitato diverse volte nell'arco del nostro rapporto.

Poi che in questo allontanamento possa capitare un tradimento, non potrei escluderlo a priori... visto che è successo sarei un'ipocrita se dicessi che non tradirei mai più.
Ma sicuramente non sono una donna che cerca uomini per avere delle 'botte di vita'. E tutte le esperienze che mi sono capitate non me le sono mai andate a cercare, non le ho mai pianificate. Mi hanno sempre colto di sorpresa.


----------



## Hirohito (19 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non so se interpreto bene la tua domanda... cosa sarebbe la diretta conseguenza di un'eventuale insoddisfazione matrimoniale?
> 
> Sicuramente un allontanamento 'emotivo' da mio marito. Lo so perchè è capitato diverse volte nell'arco del nostro rapporto.
> 
> ...


La domanda era: perchè hai tradito ?


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> La domanda era: perchè hai tradito ?


Scusa, non avevo capito.

Perchè ho incontrato una persona che mi piaceva molto con cui c'è stata subito una forte attrazione, in un momento molto difficile del mio matrimonio in cui ero molto concentrata su me stessa.


----------



## Hirohito (19 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Scusa, non avevo capito.
> 
> Perchè ho incontrato una persona che mi piaceva molto con cui c'è stata subito una forte attrazione, in un momento molto difficile del mio matrimonio in cui ero molto concentrata su me stessa.


Dunque prevalentemente sesso, giusto ?


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Dunque prevalentemente sesso, giusto ?


Sesso, attrazione, adrenalina... di tutto un po'. Sicuramente non innamoramento.


----------



## Hirohito (19 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Sesso, attrazione, adrenalina... di tutto un po'. Sicuramente non innamoramento.


Ok, grazie.
PS: beata te, ti invidio....


----------



## Sole (19 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ok, grazie.
> PS: beata te, ti invidio....


Come le mie colleghe! Attento che potresti essere considerato uno sfigato


----------



## Hirohito (19 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Come le mie colleghe! Attento che potresti essere considerato uno sfigato


Beh, un pò lo sono..... una che mi faccia perdere la testa non mi capita da anni e anni....


----------



## Sabina (19 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Beh, un pò lo sono..... una che mi faccia perdere la testa non mi capita da anni e anni....


Mai dire mai...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Beh, un pò lo sono..... una che mi faccia perdere la testa non mi capita da anni e anni....


E non ringrazi la madonna?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Casco in testa ben allacciato, luci accese anche di giorno e prudenza, sempre!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (20 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Beh, un pò lo sono..... una che mi faccia perdere la testa non mi capita da anni e anni....


L'ultima tua moglie?


----------



## Jimmy Marshall (20 Giugno 2011)

ciao sono nuovo.....non ho mai tradito, ne mai sono stato tradito...ma vorrei provare....


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2011)

Jimmy Marshall ha detto:


> ciao sono nuovo.....non ho mai tradito, ne mai sono stato tradito...ma vorrei provare....


Vorresti provare a tradire o a essere tradito?


----------



## Jimmy Marshall (20 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Vorresti provare a tradire o a essere tradito?


tradire...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (20 Giugno 2011)

Jimmy Marshall ha detto:


> tradire...


Ma hai già in mente qualche candidata oppure va bene chiunque?


----------



## Jimmy Marshall (21 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma hai già in mente qualche candidata oppure va bene chiunque?


più o meno....nessuna in particolare....ma ho un modello in mente questo si


----------



## Diletta (21 Giugno 2011)

Jimmy Marshall ha detto:


> più o meno....nessuna in particolare....ma ho un modello in mente questo si


quando leggo queste cose, mi viene proprio da vomitare.
A meno che anche tu sia un tradito deluso, umiliato e rancoroso con tanta sete di vendetta, questa è l'unica attenuante che potresti avere a portare avanti un'idea del genere.
Se non è così, ribadisco il mio disgusto.


----------



## Jimmy Marshall (21 Giugno 2011)

diletta ha detto:


> quando leggo queste cose, mi viene proprio da vomitare.
> A meno che anche tu sia un tradito deluso, umiliato e rancoroso con tanta sete di vendetta, questa è l'unica attenuante che potresti avere a portare avanti un'idea del genere.
> Se non è così, ribadisco il mio disgusto.


io penso che quando un o tradisce ha i suoi motivi....io ho i miei....ma non mi va di dirli per ora


----------



## Diletta (21 Giugno 2011)

Jimmy Marshall ha detto:


> io penso che quando un o tradisce ha i suoi motivi....io ho i miei....ma non mi va di dirli per ora


...padronissimo di non farlo, ma consapevole di ricevere critiche e commenti sgradevoli da chi, come me, non conoscendone i motivi, si limita a dare la propria opinione.


----------



## Jimmy Marshall (21 Giugno 2011)

diletta ha detto:


> ...padronissimo di non farlo, ma consapevole di ricevere critiche e commenti sgradevoli da chi, come me, non conoscendone i motivi, si limita a dare la propria opinione.


si ok...tranquilla....tu sei disgustata e oer certi versi fai bene...ma ha volte uno vuole provare a sbagliare apposta


----------



## Diletta (21 Giugno 2011)

Jimmy Marshall ha detto:


> si ok...tranquilla....tu sei disgustata e oer certi versi fai bene...ma ha volte uno vuole provare a sbagliare apposta


...e che sei? Masochista?
Sbagliare apposta per poi starci male?
Perchè se parti già pensando che fai uno sbaglio...bhò, sarà che è tardi, ma non capisco!

Buonanotte, e dormici sopra, mi raccomando !!
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Hirohito (21 Giugno 2011)

Jimmy Marshall ha detto:


> più o meno....nessuna in particolare....ma ho un modello in mente questo si


E lo scrivi qui dentro per vedere se c'è una che ci sta, vero ? E' meglio esser chiari e farsi capire, si perde meno tempo e si va al sodo.
Bravo


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2011)

Jimmy Marshall ha detto:


> si ok...tranquilla....tu sei disgustata e oer certi versi fai bene...*ma ha volte uno vuole provare a sbagliare apposta*


 
questa è follia pura :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> E* lo scrivi qui dentro per vedere se c'è una che ci sta, vero ?* E' meglio esser chiari e farsi capire, si perde meno tempo e si va al sodo.
> Bravo


 e come tanti altri ha sbagliato sito! :up:


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> questa è follia pura :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


no, orticaria al peduncolo :carneval:


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> no, orticaria al peduncolo :carneval:


 :rotfl::rotfl::up:


----------



## Jimmy Marshall (21 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::up:


dite?...mah.....i ovorrei provare un esperienza con un altra donna ma non voglio lasciare la mia ragaza


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2011)

Jimmy Marshall ha detto:


> dite?...mah.....i ovorrei provare un esperienza con un altra donna ma non voglio lasciare la mia ragaza


 scusa posso chiederti quanti anni hai? .....e se questa è la tua prima ragazza??? sei per caso alla prima esperienza?


----------



## Mari' (21 Giugno 2011)

Jimmy Marshall ha detto:


> dite?...mah.....i ovorrei provare un esperienza con un altra donna ma non voglio lasciare la mia ragaza




:calcio:


:fischio::fischio::fischio::fischio:​


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :calcio:​
> 
> 
> :fischio::fischio::fischio::fischio:​


 secondo me è un bambino.......


----------



## Mari' (21 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me è un bambino.......


Intellettualmente :yes: .


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Intellettualmente :yes: .


 senza alcun dubbio! ma magari è alla sua prima esperienza e ha voglia di "esplorare" il mondo!


----------



## Mari' (21 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> senza alcun dubbio! ma magari è alla sua prima esperienza e ha voglia di *"esplorare"* il mondo!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsOTRkmhTHU


----------



## Jimmy Marshall (21 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> scusa posso chiederti quanti anni hai? .....e se questa è la tua prima ragazza??? sei per caso alla prima esperienza?


28 non è la prima....no no....


----------



## Jimmy Marshall (21 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> secondo me è un bambino.......


io?...no....facciamoci un discorso e capirai da sola o da solo se sono un bambino


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

Jimmy Marshall ha detto:


> dite?...mah.....i ovorrei provare un esperienza con un altra donna ma non voglio lasciare la mia ragaza


eeehhh
ti capisco
mai perdere la trombata sicura

chi lascia la trombata vecchia per la nuova sa quel che lascia
ma non sa se la ritrova

credo tu sia stato già preso a calci nel didietro

mi prenoto per domani
non voglio usurartelo


----------



## Amoremio (21 Giugno 2011)

Jimmy Marshall ha detto:


> io?...no....facciamoci un discorso e capirai da sola o da solo se sono un bambino


l'approccio è stato da 16enne


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> l'approccio è stato da 16enne


 :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:grazie per averci pensato tu! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2011)

Jimmy Marshall ha detto:


> io?...no....facciamoci un discorso e capirai da sola o *da solo* se sono un bambino


 ma perchè sembro un uomo?????????????


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsOTRkmhTHU


 mi sembra un ottima alternativa! :up:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2011)

Jimmy Marshall ha detto:


> 28 non è la prima....no no....


 volevo provare a trovare una spiegazione...ma a sto punto non hai giustificazioni:incazzato:


----------



## Jimmy Marshall (22 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ma perchè sembro un uomo?????????????


wowo mi sono perso ....
fino ad ora ho capito solo che sono un bambino....
il resto non ho capito nulla.



vorrei provare altre esperienze..si..questo si


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2011)

Jimmy Marshall ha detto:


> wowo mi sono perso ....
> fino ad ora ho capito solo che sono un bambino....
> il resto non ho capito nulla.
> 
> ...


 questo non è un sito di incontri!


----------



## Niko74 (22 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> questo non è un sito di incontri!


 ma davvero!!!!

Questo è 2 giorni che insiste e non lo ha ancora capito :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> ma davvero!!!!
> 
> Questo è 2 giorni che insiste e non lo ha ancora capito :rotfl:


 Niko io c'ho provato....ma a sto punto mi arrendo! :unhappy::unhappy: è una battaglia persa! mi ha pure scambiata per un uomo!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Niko io c'ho provato....ma a sto punto mi arrendo! :unhappy::unhappy: è una battaglia persa! mi ha pure scambiata per un uomo!


magari gli interessava anche l'esperienza omo!


----------



## Jimmy Marshall (22 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> magari gli interessava anche l'esperienza omo!


Nop!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> magari gli interessava anche l'esperienza omo!


 bè effettivamente non ha specificato il tipo di esperienza mi pare


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2011)

Jimmy Marshall ha detto:


> wowo mi sono perso ....
> fino ad ora ho capito solo che sono un bambino....
> il resto non ho capito nulla.
> 
> ...


Fatti un'orgia a tre... solo maschi però!


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2011)

Jimmy Marshall ha detto:


> si ok...tranquilla....tu sei disgustata e oer certi versi fai bene...ma ha volte uno vuole provare a sbagliare apposta



Questo l'hai sbagliato apposta? :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Questo l'hai sbagliato apposta? :rotfl:


 :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


   :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> :mrgreen:


 era per provare una nuova esperienza!


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Questo l'hai sbagliato apposta? :rotfl:





Simy ha detto:


> era per provare una nuova esperienza!


quindi, già fatto?

ha sbagliato apposta
ha provato una nuova esperienza ...


AVANTI IL PROSSIMO
SERVIAMO IL NUMERO ....



e scriviamo sull'home page del forum
"qui dentro qualunque desiderio diventa realtà":carneval:


----------



## Simy (22 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quindi, già fatto?
> 
> ha sbagliato apposta
> ha provato una nuova esperienza ...
> ...


 visto! basta poco che ce vò! ...facile facile!....:carneval:


----------



## Eliade (22 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> magari gli interessava anche l'esperienza omo!


Beh...per il papero,kid, alce e tuba c'è già il tutto esaurito.
Daniele è impegnato e non tradisce...
Gli altri parlino per se.:carneval:


----------



## Kid (22 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Beh...per il papero,kid, alce e tuba c'è già il tutto esaurito.
> Daniele è impegnato e non tradisce...
> Gli altri parlino per se.:carneval:


Si ma ripeto: tutti parlano e parlano, io intanto sto solo a casa e non ho visto o sentito ancora nessuno!


----------



## Eliade (22 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma ripeto: tutti parlano e parlano, io intanto sto solo a casa e non ho visto o sentito ancora nessuno!


Infatti ho detto solo che è tutto già prenotato, non mica detto per quando..
O preferisci Mister prova con l'acca?:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Infatti ho detto solo che è tutto già prenotato, non mica detto per quando..
> O preferisci Mister prova con l'acca?:carneval:


la guera è guera

e

in tempo di guera ogni buco è trincea   :carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (22 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la guera è guera
> 
> e
> 
> in tempo di guera ogni buco è trincea   :carneval:





Ma... ma..... Amoremio!!!!  

:rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma... ma..... Amoremio!!!!
> 
> :rotfl:


dicevo per kid 

è tutto solo


----------



## Tubarao (22 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> AVANTI IL PROSSIMO
> SERVIAMO IL NUMERO ....



Lo vedi allora che l'eliminacode te lo eri imbertato te.........:mrgreen:

Bricconcella....:mrgreen:






Pag 777 per gli abitanti fuori dal G.R.A.:

Imbertato = Inguattato. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (22 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> Si ma ripeto: tutti parlano e parlano, io intanto sto solo a casa e non ho visto o sentito ancora nessuno!


Ma infatti Kid, hai proprio ragione.......tutte chiacchiere e distintivo.....tutte chiacchiere e distintivo :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Lo vedi allora che l'eliminacode te lo eri imbertato te.........:mrgreen:
> 
> Bricconcella....:mrgreen:
> 
> ...


 

mi serve   

	
	
		
		
	


	




 :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (22 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Ma infatti Kid, hai proprio ragione.......tutte chiacchiere e distintivo.....tutte chiacchiere e distintivo :mrgreen:


Preferite il manganello?  :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Preferite il manganello? :carneval:


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (22 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


eh..se non è zuppa è pan bagnato :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (22 Giugno 2011)

Aaaahhh simpatiche.........vi trattenete ancora molto ? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Aaaahhh simpatiche.........vi trattenete ancora molto ? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Vuoi che ti passi la katana, Kiddo? o te la cavi con la tecnica dei cinque colpi delle dita?


----------



## Tubarao (22 Giugno 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Vuoi che ti passi la katana, Kiddo? o te la cavi con la tecnica dei cinque colpi delle dita?


Quanto mi piacerebbe incontrare un Pai Mei qualsiasi che me la insegni :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (22 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Aaaahhh simpatiche.........vi trattenete ancora molto ? :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Si, sei dei nostri o preferisci una caserma? :carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (22 Giugno 2011)

:kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu:



:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (22 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> :kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu::kungfu:
> 
> 
> 
> :mrgreen:


Evviva Miyagi!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (22 Giugno 2011)

Miyagi è un dilettante, leva la cera, metti la cera.....ma che è, La Rapida pulizie ? :mrgreen:

Io andavo a lezione da lui


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Miyagi è un dilettante, leva la cera, metti la cera.....ma che è, La Rapida pulizie ? :mrgreen:
> 
> Io andavo a lezione da lui


babbo natale san? :mexican:


----------



## Tubarao (22 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> babbo natale san? :mexican:


Donna........:mrgreen:



			
				Bill ha detto:
			
		

> Tanto tempo fa, in Cina – si trattava all'incirca dell'anno 1003 – il  sommo sacerdote del Clan del Loto Bianco, Pai Mei, stava camminando per  strada, contemplando qualsiasi cosa un uomo dal potere infinito come Pai  Mei potesse contemplare – è un modo come un altro di dire "chi può  dirlo?" – quando un monaco Shaolin apparve nella strada, diretto dalla  parte opposta. Quando il monaco e il prete si incrociarono, Pai Mei in  una pressoché inspiegabile dimostrazione di generosità, rivolse al  monaco un impercettibile cenno di saluto. Il cenno non fu ricambiato.
> Intenzione del monaco era forse quella di insultare Pai Mei? O forse non  era egli riuscito a vedere il generoso gesto sociale? Le ragioni del  monaco restano ignote. Ma sono note le conseguenze. Il mattino seguente,  Pai Mei si presentò al tempio Shaolin e pretese che il sommo abate del  tempio gli offrisse il suo collo da tagliare – per rimediare  all'insulto. L'abate all'inizio cercò di consolare Pai Mei, ma ben  presto si accorse che Pai Mei era inconsolabile. Così cominciò il  massacro del tempio Shaolin e di tutti i 60 monaci che ospitava, per  mano del Loto Bianco. E così cominciò la leggenda della _Tecnica dell'esplosione del cuore con cinque colpi delle dita_.
> Semplicemente la mossa più letale di tutte le arti marziali. Lui ti  colpisce con la punta delle dita e comprime cinque punti diversi del tuo  corpo. E poi... ti lascia andar via. Ma appena hai fatto cinque passi,  il tuo cuore esplode all'interno del corpo: e tu cadi a terra, morto.


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Giugno 2011)

Marry me!


----------



## Tubarao (22 Giugno 2011)

Quinti, ma il dialogo finale fra Beatrix e Bill ???

Dopo che lei gli aveva fatto la mossa.......

*Bill*: Pai Mei ti ha insegnato la tecnica dell'esplosione del cuore con cinque colpi delle dita?!
*La Sposa*: Sì, certo.
*Bill*: Perché non me l'hai detto?
*La Sposa*: Non lo so... Perché sono una persona cattiva...
*Bill*: No, tu non sei una persona cattiva... Tu sei fantastica...  Sei la persona che preferisco... Peccato che di tanto in tanto sai  essere una gran troia... 


Poi dicono che Tarantino non è un genio.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Donna........:mrgreen:


permalosetti


----------



## Eliade (22 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Miyagi è un dilettante, leva la cera, metti la cera.....ma che è, La Rapida pulizie ? :mrgreen:
> 
> Io andavo a lezione da lui


E chi sarebbe 'sto viso giallo appassito? 

Ma scusa vuoi mettere miyagi che prende la mosca con le bacchette?





:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E chi sarebbe 'sto viso giallo appassito?
> 
> Ma scusa vuoi mettere miyagi che prende la mosca con le bacchette?
> 
> :carneval:


mi sa che tu hai un abate che ti sta on the balls 
da qualche parte :mexican:


----------



## Tubarao (22 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> permalosetti


Noooo....dai.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (22 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mi sa che tu hai un abate che ti sta on the balls
> da qualche parte :mexican:


Non ho capito...


----------



## Amoremio (22 Giugno 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non ho capito...


forse perchè non hai letto la spiegazione della foto di tuba


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (22 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Quinti, ma il dialogo finale fra Beatrix e Bill ???
> 
> Dopo che lei gli aveva fatto la mossa.......
> 
> ...


ma chi è che lo dice?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Giugno 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quindi, già fatto?
> 
> ha sbagliato apposta
> ha provato una nuova esperienza ...
> ...


Donna:
Chiedi in giro...io ho fatto diventare realtà ogni desiderio di ciascuna donna di tradi...
Ovvio solo quelle che hanno chiesto con rispetto però...
Non ci credi?
Eheheheheheheeheh.:mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (23 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna:
> Chiedi in giro...io ho fatto diventare realtà ogni desiderio di ciascuna donna di tradi...
> Ovvio solo quelle che hanno chiesto con rispetto però...
> *Non ci credi?*
> Eheheheheheheeheh.:mrgreen:


 
ti notifico 
(visto che ancora non ti è chiaro)
che non me ne può fregare di meno :ciao:

e peraltro quel discorso non era in alcun modo riferito a te


----------



## Eliade (23 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna:
> *Chiedi in giro...io ho fatto diventare realtà ogni desiderio di ciascuna donna di tradi...*
> Ovvio solo quelle che hanno chiesto con rispetto però...
> Non ci credi?
> Eheheheheheheeheh.:mrgreen:


Giusto per la cronaca...io non ti ho chiesto proprio nulla. :carneval:


----------



## Kid (23 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna:
> Chiedi in giro...io ho fatto diventare realtà ogni desiderio di ciascuna donna di tradi...
> Ovvio solo quelle che hanno chiesto con rispetto però...
> Non ci credi?
> Eheheheheheheeheh.:mrgreen:


E pure degli uomini!


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna:
> Chiedi in giro...*io ho fatto diventare realtà ogni desiderio di ciascuna donna di tradi...*
> Ovvio solo quelle che hanno chiesto con rispetto però...
> Non ci credi?
> Eheheheheheheeheh.:mrgreen:


 ............. :sorpreso::sorpreso::sorpreso::sorpreso:


----------



## Sole (23 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Donna:
> Chiedi in giro...*io ho fatto diventare realtà ogni desiderio di ciascuna donna di tradi...*
> Ovvio solo quelle che hanno chiesto con rispetto però...
> Non ci credi?
> Eheheheheheheeheh.:mrgreen:


Allora Conte, già che manco io... chiedo con rispetto... dunque... mi servirebbe una roulotte più grossa perchè il cane dentro non ci sta più, vorrei fare un paio di lavori di ristrutturazione in casa e ampliare un po' il giardino. Ah, e una persona che venisse almeno 2 volte alla settimana a pulire e stirare ce l'hai? E già che ci sei una baby sitter giovane e carina (ma non troppo) per i miei cuccioli.

Grazie!


----------



## Nausicaa (23 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora Conte, già che manco io... chiedo con rispetto... dunque... mi servirebbe una roulotte più grossa perchè il cane dentro non ci sta più, vorrei fare un paio di lavori di ristrutturazione in casa e ampliare un po' il giardino. Ah, e una persona che venisse almeno 2 volte alla settimana a pulire e stirare ce l'hai? E già che ci sei una baby sitter giovane e carina (ma non troppo) per i miei cuccioli.
> 
> Grazie!




:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: 


:up:


----------



## Hirohito (23 Giugno 2011)

Kid ha detto:


> E pure degli uomini!


A me non risulta alcun sogno esaudito, però.....

Conte, non è che mi regali una moracciona in carne allegra e spensierata e per niente rompiballe ?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> A me non risulta alcun sogno esaudito, però.....
> 
> *Conte, non è che mi regali una moracciona in carne allegra e spensierata e per niente rompiballe ?*
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 ecco che ora si scatena :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (23 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco che ora si scatena :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Seeeeeee........ quello se la trova se la tiene bella stretta.... mi sa che certe cose non le regala.... ahahahahahah


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Seeeeeee........ quello se la trova se la tiene bella stretta.... mi sa che certe cose non le regala.... ahahahahahah


 :rotfl::rotflotrebbe anche essere cosi!


----------



## Sole (23 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Seeeeeee........ quello se la trova se la tiene bella stretta.... mi sa che certe cose non le regala.... ahahahahahah


Guarda che il Conte non è possessivo... lui è munifico :rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (23 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotflotrebbe anche essere cosi!


Anche se donne così stanno solo nella fantasia di noi poveri uomini, mi sa .....

:mexican:


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda che il Conte non è possessivo... lui è munifico :rotfl:


 sulle donne non lo so quanto possa essere munifico! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (23 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda che il Conte non è possessivo... lui è munifico :rotfl:


Mah, permettimi di dubitare. La munificità nei suini come il Conte mi sa che nasconde sempre il trucco.....
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Anche se donne così stanno solo nella fantasia di noi poveri uomini, mi sa .....
> 
> :mexican:


 il mio giudizio sicuramente è di parte ....ma se cerchi bene ci sono le donne così.....


----------



## Sole (23 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Anche se donne così stanno solo nella fantasia di noi poveri uomini, mi sa .....
> 
> :mexican:


Ma non è vero. Io di donne more, allegre e spensierate ne conosco diverse. Certo, bisogna anche vedere in che periodo le prendi. Io ad esempio se sono nella fase premestruale divento una rompipalle nata, lo riconosco.


----------



## Tubarao (23 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> A me non risulta alcun sogno esaudito, però.....
> 
> *Conte, non è che mi regali una moracciona in carne allegra e spensierata e per niente rompiballe ?
> *
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Seeee....è arrivato Cacini :mrgreen:

aaa biutiful...teich de little number and put iourself in de queue.....


Pag 777:

Aaaa bello prendi il numeretto e mettete in fila :mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2011)

BlackMamba ha detto:


> Seeee....è arrivato Cacini :mrgreen:
> 
> aaa biutiful...teich de little number and put iourself in de queue.....
> 
> ...


 Ricordati che l'elimina code ce l'ha Amoremio.....non si possono più dispensare numeretti.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (23 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> il mio giudizio sicuramente è di parte ....ma se cerchi bene ci sono le donne così.....


Ehm..... non è che mi ci metti in contatto ?
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ehm..... non è che mi ci metti in contatto ?
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


  io non sono mica il Conte


----------



## Hirohito (23 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> io non sono mica il Conte


Ma scusa..... abbiamo appena convenuto che il Conte stà roba non la passa....
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma scusa..... abbiamo appena convenuto che il Conte stà roba non la passa....
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Uffiiiiiiiiiiii il lavoro sporco tocca sempre a me :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:..... cavoli....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:vabbè vedo che posso fare..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hirohito (23 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Uffiiiiiiiiiiii il lavoro sporco tocca sempre a me :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:..... cavoli....:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:vabbè vedo che posso fare..... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tranquilla, che poi ricambio....


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Tranquilla, che poi ricambio....


 grazie!  ma in genere riesco a trovarmeli da sola  e cmq al momento non voglio nessuno tra i piedi!


----------



## Hirohito (23 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie!  ma in genere riesco a trovarmeli da sola  e cmq al momento non voglio nessuno tra i piedi!


Eeehhhhhhhhhhhh a voi donne tutte le fortune...... il sesso debole è maschio !!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (23 Giugno 2011)

hirohito ha detto:


> eeehhhhhhhhhhhh a voi donne tutte le fortune...... Il sesso debole è maschio !!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Allora Conte, già che manco io... chiedo con rispetto... dunque... mi servirebbe una roulotte più grossa perchè il cane dentro non ci sta più, vorrei fare un paio di lavori di ristrutturazione in casa e ampliare un po' il giardino. Ah, e una persona che venisse almeno 2 volte alla settimana a pulire e stirare ce l'hai? E già che ci sei una baby sitter giovane e carina (ma non troppo) per i miei cuccioli.
> 
> Grazie!


Donna avvenga secondo quanto chiedi.
Personalmente curerò che gli ammortizzatori della nuova roulotte siano acconci alla bisogna.
Ho pure le due donne che cerchi, poi però non t'incazzare con me se faranno gli occhi da cerbiatta al tuo maritino.:up:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2011)

Hirohito ha detto:


> A me non risulta alcun sogno esaudito, però.....
> 
> Conte, non è che mi regali una moracciona in carne allegra e spensierata e per niente rompiballe ?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ma porc...parlare prima no?
Alcuni mesi fa avevo incrociato la tipa, pensa per giunta marocchina...
Ma secondo me, poi quella ti secca il portafogli...
Ma se dici vedo di recuperarla...e bada a te...potrei mettere a repentaglio le mie dita...
Dove te la mando?:up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> sulle donne non lo so quanto possa essere munifico! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No sono munifico con loro...
La regola è questa...ragazze trombate pure in giro, ma datela a me...
Mo, so perfino stanco di quelle che vengono a piangere da me...che maritino fedele...ha fatto loro la bua...povere...


----------

